# So...Where Was I?



## Pylon (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey all.

With everything going on with work, I've been distracted and a bit depressed, which means no gym time and less clean eating.  (Not less eating, of course, just less clean.)  

Anyway, I've decided to hit the open market and look for a new home (work-wise, I mean).  No rush, so I can take my time and find something that suits me.  It will be a frustrating process, I'm sure, but hopefully will yield good results.

I've felt bad enough about my lack of w/outs and creeping waistline that I've been absent more than I should...well, lurking, but that's about it.  I wanted to try to get things turned around and have something positive for the new journal.  

So, following the holiday (lots of beer, lots of good food, including my nearly-world famous ribs), I've been to the gym 3 straight days, working the treadmill.  I started the first two days with a mile run/walk, then 15 min on the bike.  Today worked up to 2 miles run/walk.  The loose plan is to do cardio and light weights to get started up, then to start a serious lifting plan at the end of the month.  (M&F has a nice 3 month plan this month, which looks pretty good to me.)  I've also been getting in 10-15 min of stretching 2x/day, just to try to get things off on the right foot.

Down year for fitness so far, but I'd like to try to salvage it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2007)

Get back in the game Pylon.   

Good to see you back.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2007)

welcome back you slackey


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to have you home again.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks, fellas.  The great thing about this place is that no matter how long you are gone or how bad you've fallen off the wagon, you are always welcomed back.

Back in the gym today.  Upped distance to 2.25 miles, 1.75 run, .5 walked.  Will likely just do the bike over the weekend, but may brave the pavement for a little running, weather pending.


----------



## katt (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Py!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome back, bud! You will be back to where you were in no time.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 7, 2007)

welcome back man! new journal I see...I'm gonna follow along, but post in this one, lol.

looking forward to the workouts to come. just like katt told me, muscle memory is geat


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Katt, Kel and Scar.  I appreciate the company.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 7, 2007)

Um Go Leafs


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Um Go Leafs



I actually wore my Leafs jersey to Disney last year.  Turns out, lots of Canucks in that area.  They all seemed disappointed I wasn't one of their countrymen...


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well atleast you know a good team.  (the leafs, not the Blues)


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2007)

Leafs suck.  But I was always a Domi fan.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2007)

Just finished up my evening stretching.  Considering the miles I've put it this week after the time off, I think that the stretching has helped keep me from feeling sore or worn out.  

I am concerned, though, about my elbow.  I don't have a great arm to start with, and had to make a throw in the game a week ago.  My elbow has been a little stiff since then.  No games this week thanks to the holiday and the rain, hoping it feels better by Monday.

So, any phys ed gurus out there have thoughts about how to loosen it up a bit (other than light throwing, I mean)?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry, can't help you with the elbow stiffness.    Haven't had any problems with mine yet.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2007)

Finishing the week strong, got in 40 minutes on the bike last night.  Off day today, including cheat food for football.  (Looking at bbq nachos and chicken wings...good times...)


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 9, 2007)

^^ there's no drooling face around these parts is there? this one will do I guess  

good job with the cardio Pylon


----------



## Pylon (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Scar.  The food was great.  

Back in the gym after the off day.  Feel like crap (everyone in the house is sick), but got on the treadmill anyway.  Went a little light, just doing about 1.5 miles.  But extended the jogging to the full mile, which is good.  A little more each day, that's the plan.

I also have a game tonight, and I don't want to push too hard with the cold knocking on the door.  (At least, that's my rationalization.)  But 10 days ago I would have skipped completely, so that's progress.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2007)

"Back in the gym after the off day."

Details?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> "Back in the gym after the off day."
> 
> Details?



Nothing special, just didn't work out Sunday.  A day of rest, you know....


----------



## Pylon (Sep 10, 2007)

Good game tonight.  We beat the team that finished first last session (and beat us 8-6, our last loss).  Final score 19-7.  I played well, going 2-2, 2 RBIs, 2 runs and a walk.  Also had a flawless night in the field, including gunning down a runner at third on a relay throw to end the game.  I really needed to have a good night, so tonight felt great.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2007)

hiya PY!
yep...sounds like we are at about the same point..u are doing better than I am at the moment...so looks like I will be ratcheting it up to catch up!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 11, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Good game tonight.  We beat the team that finished first last session (and beat us 8-6, our last loss).  Final score 19-7.  I played well, going 2-2, 2 RBIs, 2 runs and a walk.  Also had a flawless night in the field, including gunning down a runner at third on a relay throw to end the game.  I really needed to have a good night, so tonight felt great.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 11, 2007)

Good to have ya back Brother P.


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

How often do you play Py?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 11, 2007)

It's good to see a hockey fan 'round these parts.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks all.

Katt - I play 2x per week, plus the occasional weekend tourney.  I find I play better when I play a lot.

SM - Yup, puckhead and not ashamed.  I took the boy (he's 4 1/2) to a couple of games last year, and we had a blast.  Can't wait for the season.  We are headed to the fanfest on Saturday.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 11, 2007)

To me, even in a down year as it was last year for the Blues, games are just an all around fun experience.

I want to hear about Fanfest this weekend.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2007)

St Louis Blues - Community

I'll be sure to bring back a report.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 11, 2007)

can I say - puckhead over here! haha...HUGE hockey fan here too, but coming from Nova Scotia, not too many teams around these parts which sucks. still love the sport though.

great job in the game, by the way Pylon


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2007)

I've bee wondering when the Canadian teams were going to break away and form their own league.  (Call it the CHL.  The slogan could be "CHL out!"  Or not.)  Then they could call the NHL office and demand the cup back.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 12, 2007)

Minor setback...been feeling like crap dealing with this cold/sinus issue.  Have stayed OK on food though.  Made a batch of chili last night (with gr. turkey and chicken & black beans).  Not tuna, but better than some alternatives.  Hoping to feel better tomorrow.  

Days like this are where I usually come apart and dig into comfort food, meaning ice cream, peanut butter, whatever else will hold still.  Just trying to not fall apart until I am back at it.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 13, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I've bee wondering when the Canadian teams were going to break away and form their own league.  (Call it the CHL.  The slogan could be "CHL out!"  Or not.)  Then they could call the NHL office and demand the cup back.



they definitely could! the only thing is that the Canadian teams pay a crazy amount of taxes, so it probably wouldn't last too long without the American contribution.

hope you're feeling better soon...don't give in to the cravings!!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 15, 2007)

Brother Pylon, keep your chin up my Friend, hope all is well!!!
Sorry been MIA for a while, family can be SO time consuming as I'm sure you know, hope to be back on a consistant basis now!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey Arch!  Good to see ya!

Still fighting off the remnants of this cold.  Haven't done any work since Tuesday, I suppose.  I'm supposed to be on a short trip this week, so maybe getting out of the house will do me some good.


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2007)

Hope you feel better soon Duane. Where are you training at right now?


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 16, 2007)

I've been sick too Py!  I know I've gained some weight cause I was off work this past week, when all your suppose to do is sit around... boredom kicks in...for me that means eating more than usual ...lol...  Hope your feeling better!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2007)

hey Py!
I know where the gym is now...so you better get all healed up and get ready to haul ass w/ me!

that chili sounded really goooooood.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey kids!

Just got back from an overnight trip to Mississippi.  Blech.  Had some decent  BBQ when passing through Memphis, though.  

My cough is still hanging on a bit, but I think I will hit the gym tomorrow.  I think it's cleared up enough for that.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm ready to see some workouts in here!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 20, 2007)

Well, go ahead and post some, I guess.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 20, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Hey kids!
> 
> Just got back from an overnight trip to Mississippi.  Blech.  Had some decent  BBQ when passing through Memphis, though.
> 
> My cough is still hanging on a bit, but I think I will hit the gym tomorrow.  I think it's cleared up enough for that.



sounds good Pylon! don't wear yourself out too much though, you don't want that cold coming back.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 22, 2007)

Feeling much better. I think the cold is almost gone, just a little cough left.  No big deal.

Packing for my flight to Dallas in the AM.  Planning on using the week to get in some good workouts and cardio in the hotel.  Staying at a nice place, so should have good options.  Might even get out for a run along the way.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 23, 2007)

Didn't feel like leaving the comfort of my room (and the football game) to go to the gym downstairs, so did a little w/out in the hotel room...

Stretching - full body, 10 min

Circuit - x3 :
2 pt bridge - 6 ea side
1 leg bw DL - 10 ea side
prisoner squats - 10
jackknifes - 10
superman - 30 sec


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2007)

Rise and shine.  25 minutes on the elliptical machine.  

The gym here has no weight machine, just cardio.  I think the circuit I did last night is as good as I can do here for resistance.  Guess I'll keep it around for a few days.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 24, 2007)

Ah, another morning person.  We are a hated people.

Sorry to hear about the lack of equipment.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

hiya py!
Glad to see you back at it!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Ah, another morning person.  We are a hated people.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the lack of equipment.



No doubt.

The lack of stuff isn't too bad.  Just less stuff for me to not use, I suppose.  (But the hot tub and sauna will likely get used tonight   )


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> hiya py!
> Glad to see you back at it!



Baby steps, man.  Baby steps...


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 24, 2007)

Ill get you back in the gym and your gonna like it!  .


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Baby steps, man. Baby steps...


tell me about it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 24, 2007)

sometimes the workouts with body weight are harder on your body than a weight routine....I did yoga last week and hurt for 3 days!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 24, 2007)

nice BW circuit Pylon!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2007)

You do what you can, right?

Clean diet today.   Had a late dinner, so I might not hit the circuit tonight.  Depending on how I feel, I might just hit the hot tub later for a soak.  I'm a little stiff, but nothing worth complaining about.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2007)

Stupid broken hot tub.  My dreams are shattered.  Stayed in tonight...

Stretching - full body, 10 min

Circuit - x3 :
2 pt bridge - 6 ea side
1 leg bw DL - 10 ea side
prisoner squats - 10
jackknifes - 10
superman - 30 sec


----------



## Pylon (Sep 25, 2007)

30 minutes on the bike this morning.  Wheeeeee.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 26, 2007)

Bone tired today.  Was up until 1 am working (after hitting the Rangers game, of course.)  No w/out last night or this morning, but will get one in tonight.


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2007)

Did you get that workout in tonight??


----------



## Pylon (Sep 27, 2007)

No, I didn't.  Wasn't feeling very good last night, so I spent the time supporting the american poultry farmer and showing my support for women's rights.  (OK, I ate some chicken and watched the Bionic Woman.)  I think the lack of sleep is just wearing me down.  I'll be happy to get back home and sleep in my own bed tomorrow night.


----------



## katt (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, it's just not a restful sleep when you're not at home!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2007)

Pylon said:


> No, I didn't. Wasn't feeling very good last night, so I spent the time supporting the american poultry farmer and showing my support for women's rights. (OK, I ate some chicken and watched the Bionic Woman.) I think the lack of sleep is just wearing me down. I'll be happy to get back home and sleep in my own bed tomorrow night.


dam...that was last night?
How was it? she looked hot! When's the encoure show?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 27, 2007)

Not sure.  Probably this weekend sometime.  It's worth a look for sure.  Life was OK as well, not as good as B.W.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 30, 2007)

Back home.  Overall a decent trip.  Got in a couple of workouts, should be ready to start lifting again tomorrow.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 30, 2007)

good stuff Pylon glad you had a good trip!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 30, 2007)

Pylon said:


> No, I didn't.  Wasn't feeling very good last night, so I spent the time supporting the american poultry farmer and showing my support for women's rights.  (OK, I ate some chicken and watched the Bionic Woman.)  I think the lack of sleep is just wearing me down.  I'll be happy to get back home and sleep in my own bed tomorrow night.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2007)

feelin' better?


----------



## Pylon (Oct 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> feelin' better?



Doing well.  Finally got a good night's sleep.  Happy to be home.  

You know, those long trips didn't used to take so much out of me.  I guess I'm out of practice.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 1, 2007)

....And, since it is the first and all, I finally got back under the iron...

WU  -bike, 5 min

OH BB Press
45 x 10, 10 (WU)
95 x 6
105 x 6
85 x 10
65 x 10
45 x 12

Cheat laterals
20 x 6
25 x 6
15 x 10
10 x 10
10 x 12

Upright rows
75 x 6
75 x 6
55 x 10
55 x 10
45 x 12

BO lateral raise (BB)
80 x 6
90 x 6
70 x 10
70 x 10
50 x 12

BB shrug
90x 6
110 x 6
90 x 10
90 x 10
80 x 12

Weighted decline crunch
25 x 10
25 x 10
10 x 20

air bike x crunch
bw x 10, 10, 20

This is the start of the 3 month program in M&F's last issue.  I'm frightened by how far my strength/muscular endurance have fallen.  I take heart in knowing they should ramp back up fairly quickly.  I hope....

Overall feeling pretty good.  My left shoulder is already really tight, but it's down in the delt (instead of the trap, where the problems were before).  It'll be ok, I think, but I'm not likely to be able to raise my arm tomorrow.  Just a hunch.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 1, 2007)

nice workout man.  lots of volume


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2007)

back in the saddle!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 2, 2007)

nice weight on your decline crunches...gotta love that burn!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 2, 2007)

nothing like making an awesome return to the iron!

great workout!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, all.  It was OK, but will get better.

And no, I can't raise my arms this morning.  Good times.

Squeaked out a win last night, which puts us at 5-1.  Before last night, there were three teams at the top (us and 2 others).  We've already beaten one, we play the other next week.  I think they played each other last night, but not sure.  Either way, next week is a huge game for us.


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone that even attempts a M&F workout is a winner in my book! 

Nice volume there!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 2, 2007)

Tuesday w/out...week 1, day 2...

WU - bike, 10 min

Lying DB tri extensions
25s x 6
30s x 6
25s x 10
25s x 10
22.5s x 12

Tri pressdown
150 x 6
200 x 6
150 x 10
150 x 10
120 x 12

OH DB extension
60 x 6
22.5s x 6 (decided to switch from 1 db to 2)
15s x 10
15s x 10
15s x 12

BB curl
70 x 6
80 x 6
60 x 10
60 x 10
50 x 12

Incline db curl
25s x 6
30s x 6
25s x 10
25s x 10
20s x 10 

Preacher curls
40 x 6
40 x 6
30 x 10
30 x 10
20 x 12

My tris were already a little worn out after yesterday, so it took a few lifts to get them going.  My arms were baked by the end of the last set.  The weights are still lower than I would like, but the workload was good.  Had a tough time washing my hair.  My arms just don't want to go up that high right now.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 2, 2007)

80lb on BB curl?? SWEET


----------



## Pylon (Oct 2, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> 80lb on BB curl?? SWEET



Thanks, B.  It's not bad, but for only 6 reps, I feel weak if I'm only in double digits.  They went up pretty easy (not to failure for sure), so next time I'll start with 100, I think.  Stupid ego....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 2, 2007)

dang...yer up on me, son!
Good job!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome work Pylon!

that's some high volume there!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow.   I didn't think you did high volume workouts.  Nice.  I'm curious to see what the leg workouts look like.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 2, 2007)

yea, that is a lot of volume, nice


----------



## Pylon (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, some of my faithful friends have indeed noticed the uptick in volume.  I'm just trying to make up for lost time.  I figure it will balance out for doing next to nothing for the last year or so.  

The volume is a different w/out, to be sure.  I like HIT, but this is a nice change.  (Don't tell Archie, he'll never forgive me.)  On the down side, my arms and shoulders are already begging me to stop moving.  I figure I'll be in bad shape for the week, maybe by Monday next week I'll be able to move all my limbs.  I'm assuming my legs are going to be non-functional by Saturday morning.  Should be fun!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 3, 2007)

ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow

Yeah, I'm a little sore....


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 3, 2007)

Isn't it a wonderful/masochistic feeling when you abosolutly DREAD getting anything off of a top shelf??  How are those shoulders doing (dumb question huh?)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2007)

so...do you ever make the misstake of telling co-workers that you are sore from working out...so they poke you where its tender?

I need to learn to keep my big yap shut....however...revenge is sweet...when said poker...starts working out and can't keep HIS big yap shut...payback is a biotch!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 3, 2007)

VOLUME??? LOL, Best wishes Brother Pylon, as long as your happy, I'm happy!!!

Excellent w/o's too my Friend, volume is nice for a change, do it to it my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 4, 2007)

> (Don't tell Archie, he'll never forgive me.)


 
uh-oh ...Archies back...somone must have tattled on you Py.....just between you and me....I think it was Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2007)

you trying to get me smited, woman?????
c'mere....that entitles me to one free paddling of you!
-its in the bylaws....


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> you trying to get me smited, woman?????
> c'mere....that entitles me to one free paddling of you!
> -its in the bylaws....



  Stop fantasizing and get back to work.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Stop fantasizing and get back to work.


heh...u forget...I'm getting laid off....I'm just here to keep the chair warm for the next 5 days....
I can fantasize all I want....hey...remember that hot pic of her wearing those cute little butt shorts and a smile....very hubba hubba!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 4, 2007)

Settle down, you miscreants.  You'll get us all in trouble!  

Good to see you again, Arch.  

Today's w/out...week1, day 4

WU - bike, 5 min

Deadlifts
35 x 10
85 x 6
125 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 6
175 x 10
175 x 10
125 x 12

T-bar row (machine)
150 x 6
180 x 6
165 x 10
165 x 10
135 x 12

Seated cable rows
120 x 6
120 x 6
105 x 10
105 x 10
90 x 12

Leg Press 
70 x 10
140 x 6
140 x 6
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 12

Leg ext
140 x 6
185 x 6
140 x 10
140 x 10
125 x 12

DB Romanian DL
60s x 6
60s x 6
50s x 10
50s x 10
40s x 12

Totally gassed.  Had a little extra spark today, since it looks like my boss was sent packing yesterday.  (I say looks like because nothing has been announced, but if you pay attention, it's pretty clear.)  This is a bad thing for a number of reasons.  Looks like the job search is about to go into high gear.  There are a number of ways this could play out, and most of them are less than ideal.  I don't think my job is in danger, but I don't like the way I suspect his chair will be filled.  I'll keep you all posted as we go...


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 4, 2007)

...I think you could have done better on your Leg Press


----------



## Pylon (Oct 4, 2007)

You are 100% correct on that.  I went a little light, mostly because I was already sucking wind, I've got a double header softball game tonight, and my gym has the Nautilus leg press where the footplate changes angle, and I've never been very comfortable on it.  I'll likely swap it out with back squats next time.  Thanks for keeping me honest though!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 4, 2007)

great workout all around Pylon!

so what kind of split are you doing exactly?


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Py glad to see your still hittin the gym!!!

Whats the split your currently doing?

Still playing ball eh...how much longer ya in for?


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey what issue of M&F is this WO in??  I just got a new one and it's jammed with a whole lot of different routines..


----------



## Pylon (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, guys.  The split works out to be shoulders/lats, bis/tris, legs/back, and chest/lats (I think).  There is a different setup for even numbered weeks (it's a 12 week plan), but I haven't looked at it yet.

Good games tonight.  We split the doubleheader, but I went 5-5 with two triples and hit the ball well, including 2 opposite field strokes.  I think we have two or three weeks left.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 4, 2007)

Between the gym and the games, I am totally gassed.  And my boss is officially out, though they won't likely announce it until Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2007)

katt said:


> I just got a new one and it's jammed with a whole lot of different routines..


In a work out magazine? who woulda thunkit?
   



katt said:


> Hey what issue of M&F is this WO in?? I just got a new one and it's jammed with a whole lot of different routines..


...and they all probably conflict w/ each other...have u noticed that about M&F? One workout says: do 'this'...another one or article will say that the opposite is true...


----------



## Pylon (Oct 5, 2007)

katt said:


> Hey what issue of M&F is this WO in??  I just got a new one and it's jammed with a whole lot of different routines..



October issue, page 124.

Skipped the w/out today.  My body is begging for rest, so I decided to oblige.  Will try to get in cardio tonight so the day is not lost.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> October issue, page 124.
> 
> Skipped the w/out today. My body is begging for rest, so I decided to oblige. Will try to get in cardio tonight so the day is not lost.


 

I know how you feel...between work, running and weights...Im exhausted!


----------



## katt (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm getting a feeling this is a normal 'end of the week' thing around this forum, because I feel the same..


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2007)

heh...I'm just full of energy...oh..wait...'cause I haven't been burning it off in the temple of the weights...


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2007)

slackers


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2007)

hey...I resemble that!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 5, 2007)

There isn't anything wrong with getting all your workouts in Sun-Thurs! I am not a slacker...most of the time....


----------



## Pylon (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, at least I'm not alone.  But I've done enough work this week to feel OK about having burgers and fries with the family for dinner...and a beer...or two...


----------



## katt (Oct 5, 2007)

mmmmm burgers & fries..


----------



## Pylon (Oct 7, 2007)

Guh...a whole weekend of nothing, and I'm still dragging.  Guess I jumped back in to fast.  But the way I see it, that means I'm ok to get back at it tomorrow, right?  

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 7, 2007)

great attitude!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 8, 2007)

Week 2, day 1

WU - bike, 5 min

OH DB Press
10s x 10 (WU)
30s x 10
30s x 10
25s x 15
25s x 15
20s x 20

DB upright rows
30s x 10
30s x 10
25s x 15
20s x 15
15s x 20

Rev pec deck flye
70 x 10
90 x 10
70 x 15
60 x 15
40 x 20

Rev smith shrug
140 x 10
140 x 10
110 x 15
110 x 15
90 x 20

crunches
10 x 20
10 x 20
bw x 30

Good overall workout.  I'm feeling a little under the weather (yes, again), so I didn't push too hard, but still worthwhile.  I cut out a couple of lifts for time, and I think this workload is right where I need to be at this point.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 8, 2007)

W/O's are comin along like a champ my Friend!!! Be careful w/all your doin and feelin under the weather, sorry, can't help it, LOL!!! Best wishes in your new routine, looks pretty solid imo!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 8, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks, kids.  Feels pretty good to be back under the iron.

Decent game tonight, 2-3 with a double, but we lost 14-12.  Great game, back and for every inning.  Had we played better defense, we would have won.  Glad there will be a playoff at the end. We'd like another shot at them.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

That's some crazy volume!

I did DB Upright Rows for the first time today.  They're nothing like BB Uprights.  It's like a whole other exercise.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I did DB Upright Rows for the first time today.  They're nothing like BB Uprights.  It's like a whole other exercise.



No doubt.  I was shocked at how different they are!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 9, 2007)

Week 2, day 2...

WU - eliptical, 5 min

Tri pressdown
70 x 10
70 x 10 (warm ups)
150 x 10
150 x 10
120 x 15
120 x 15
100 x 20

Bench dips (did rest/pauses on these...those pressdowns sapped the life out of my arms!)
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 15
BW x 15
BW x 20

Seated OH cable ext (on swiss ball)
60 x 10
80 x 10
70 x 15
70 x 15
60 x 20

Standing DB curl
30s x 10
30s x 10
25s x 15
20s x 15
15s x 20

Incline db curl
20s x 10
15s x 10
15s x 15
15s x 15
12.5s x 20

lying cable curl
60 x 10
80 x 10
60 x 15
60 x 15
40 x 20

Feel much better than I did after arms last week, and the shoulders handled the work much better the second time around.  I hope that by next week I will start to see the numbers go back up a bit.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 9, 2007)

you should try the volume phase of TP-PT


----------



## Pylon (Oct 9, 2007)

PreMier said:


> you should try the volume phase of TP-PT



If I had any idea what you are talking about, I might consider it.

Of course, if you've got a link of some sort to share.......


----------



## PreMier (Oct 9, 2007)

Tri-Phase Progressive Training | Mind and Muscle

i had a log on this when i was doing it. i could dig that up if needed


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 9, 2007)

PreMier said:


> you should try the volume phase of TP-PT


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's some crazy volume!
> 
> I did DB Upright Rows for the first time today. They're nothing like BB Uprights. It's like a whole other exercise.


do u like them? I had thought about trying them...regular uprights bug my delts...


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 9, 2007)

I love uprights great way to fuck your shoulders up (in a good way) DBs are great to less strain on the delts.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2007)

'cause I wa about to scrap uprights....my delts do NOT like the bar...


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 9, 2007)

volume all the way man! great job!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


>



i forgot that you know! im such a bastard


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> do u like them? I had thought about trying them...regular uprights bug my delts...



I've only done them once, but they feel very _weird_.  I don't know how else to describe them.  It feels like a bunch of muscles that don't normally get worked together are getting worked together.   That's my first impression, at least.

And like Pylon said, they'll beat the crap out of your delts.  They're certainly easier on the wrists.  I also think they give you a much better ROM.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2007)

well, next time I'm in there...I'll give them a whirl!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 9, 2007)

awsome workout Py...your still gonna be sore tomorrow!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks all.  Hmm...I feel like I might be dodging a bullet if I skip that TP-PT article... 

As far as the rows, I like the db version, but it took a few reps to get the motion down.  It felt better for me to start with them touching and pull them up and apart.  

Burner - are you using a straight bar?  That bothered my wrists too.  I switched to the ez-curl bar for them, and they felt great.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2007)

Hows things, Pylon?

They look good from here! Training going according to plan?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2007)

its a great article.  its a great program.. its just not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Burner - are you using a straight bar? That bothered my wrists too. I switched to the ez-curl bar for them, and they felt great.


nope. Was a cambered bar..


----------



## Pylon (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey all -

Day off yesterday, missed the w/out today because of work.  We got the official word today that our boss is out as the result of "department restructuring."  Also, the "restructuring" is still underway, and they hope to let us know some time soon what the new world order will be.  But no promises.  

Played our last Thursday games tonight. Lost both ends of the double.  First game was well played and very close.  Second was just for fun.  We drew positiions from a hat each inning.  The pitching rule was that if you walked 2, we rotated the infield.  

So, I got to pitch for the first time ever.  Put in 2 2/3 scorelss, 4 strikeouts.  I was as surprised as anyone, but it's good to know I can do it if I have to.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I got to pitch for the first time ever.  Put in 2 2/3 scorelss, 4 strikeouts.  I was as surprised as anyone, but it's good to know I can do it if I have to.




How in the world did you get 4 Ks out of 8 outs?    Were you playing at night without lights or did the batters have to bat with their eyes closed?  

This is slow pitch, right?


----------



## Pylon (Oct 13, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> How in the world did you get 4 Ks out of 8 outs?    Were you playing at night without lights or did the batters have to bat with their eyes closed?
> 
> This is slow pitch, right?



Well, technically three were foul outs, but one was a K looking.  They were at the point that they weren't gong to swing until there was a strike, since we were rotating pitchers.  That would have been, except I seem to be able to hit the mat pretty well.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 14, 2007)

I've found myself backsliding a little the last few days.  It could be worse, but the whole work situation has got me down a bit.  

Monday, my plan is to present a package to my "new" boss (while waiting to find out what the new structure will be) that will include the last round of talent management notes and the annual reviews of the team that were done early this year.  I figure anything I can do to get information into his hands is a plus.  I really don't want them changing a lot of our environment without at least knowing a little about the team.

I also have a late game Monday night, so I might try to get to the gym at lunch for cardio and lifting after work.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 14, 2007)

Whats up BRother Pylon!!! Take it one thing at a time my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 17, 2007)

Another crap week in the making.  Just too bogged down (and just plain down, I suppose) with work to be very effective.  Broke the cycle a bit today by dragging my sorry (and increasingly large) ass to the gym for cardio.  Did HIIT on the bike.  Wasn't bad, but not great.  

I'm headed to Baltimore Sunday, so I'll try to keep active up to and through the trip.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 25, 2007)

Just back form Baltimore.  Good trip, ate more than I should, no workouts at all.  What a slug.

Back at the office, got to the gym today.  Did a mile on the treadmill, then 20 good minutes on the bike.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 25, 2007)

no worries man, sometimes the gym has to wait. I am in the same boat with studying right now, finding hard to get to the gym..once you get back in there you'll be 100% in no time! good job with the cardio though


----------



## Pylon (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks.  Just been lazy, mostly.  No excuses.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 25, 2007)

It's was probably just your body's way of getting you to take some time off.   You'll be back to 100% in no time!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 25, 2007)

Time off from what?  

Nah, just a little demotivated from all the work issues.  I'll get over it.  Looking to be good with cardio for the next couple of days and get back to lifting Monday.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 26, 2007)

Back in the gym, same routine.  1 mile on the treadmill, 20 min on the bike.  Solid if unspectacular.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 26, 2007)

Damn that reminds me of when i was cutting.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 27, 2007)

I had wondered where you went to!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Just been lazy, mostly.  No excuses.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello my Friend, keep at it, do what you can do, you will be just fine Brother Py!!! Will have to let my journal go for a while, just too crazy w/all thats goin on right now!!! Will check in when I can and cheer ya on my Friend!!!

GOD speed you and yours!!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Damn that reminds me of when i was cutting.



Yeah, cutting would be a good idea for me.  I just need to get consistent.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 28, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> I had wondered where you went to!!



I was buried under an avalanche of junk food, and only saved myself by eating my way out.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 28, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


>



Yeah, something like that would work...but I'd prefer one of our lady friends holds the whip...no offense...  



Archangel said:


> Hello my Friend, keep at it, do what you can do, you will be just fine Brother Py!!! Will have to let my journal go for a while, just too crazy w/all thats goin on right now!!! Will check in when I can and cheer ya on my Friend!!!
> 
> GOD speed you and yours!!!



Thanks, Arch.  Take care!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 28, 2007)

Pylon said:


> but I'd prefer one of our lady friends holds the whip...no offense...



Is this better?


----------



## Pylon (Oct 28, 2007)

Much better, thanks.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 29, 2007)

Monday...have decided to go with a three day split (for now, anyway) with cardio in between.  Today, back/tri/traps.  I also decided that, for the sake of volume and time, I'd work supersets.


WU - bike, 5 min

Deadlifts - 
35 x 10 (WU)
125 x 12
175 x 10
195 x 6
215 x 4
(Felt pretty good.  Will go up a little on these next time.)

Face pulls SS Cheat laterals
90 x 12  / 25 x 6 (1 set should be 6 reps, but was really light on pulls)
110 x 10 / 20 x 10
110 x 10 / 20 x 10
90 x 12 / 15 x 12

Tri pressdown SS Lat pulldowns
200 x 6 / 150 x 6
170 x 10 / 135 x 10
170 x 10 / 120 x 10
150 x 12 / 105 x 12

OH DB ext SS BB upright rows
25s x 6 / 65 x 6
20s x 10 / 65 x 10
17.5s x 10 / 65 x 10
15s x 12 / 55 x 12

Overall felt pretty good.  Softball tonight as well.  Good times!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 29, 2007)

Thats what i like to see buddy! No replacement for good hard work on those deads.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 29, 2007)

Yup.  They are a great lead off move.  Sets the tone for the rest of the day.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 29, 2007)

awesome job Pylon! great workout right there

bet it feels great to be back at the weights, eh?


----------



## Pylon (Oct 29, 2007)

Big time.  Felt a lot better once I got some food in me though.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 30, 2007)

Good game last night.  We won 13-12 with a walk off double.  I went 2-3 with a game tying double in the 4th and led off the 6th (final inning) with a hit.  (Forced out a second, but the girl who hit behind me scored the winning run with 2 outs.)  Played decent in the field, except had a collision with my 3B when I called him off a ball late and he didn't have time to react.  Got my hand caught between us and now it's stiff.  Should be ok by lifting time tomorrow.  I hope.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 30, 2007)

30 min elliptical for cardio.  Skipped the treadmill, figured I would take it easy on my knees for a day or two.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Good game last night.  We won 13-12 with a walk off double.  I went 2-3 with a game tying double in the 4th and led off the 6th (final inning) with a hit.  (Forced out a second, but the girl who hit behind me scored the winning run with 2 outs.)  Played decent in the field, except had a collision with my 3B when I called him off a ball late and he didn't have time to react.  Got my hand caught between us and now it's stiff.  Should be ok by lifting time tomorrow.  I hope.



  Wish we were still playing.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 30, 2007)

looks good in here Py!!  Interesting split


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 30, 2007)

Pylon said:


> 30 min elliptical for cardio.  Skipped the treadmill, figured I would take it easy on my knees for a day or two.



GJ P doing that cardio is what matters and diet of course.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Trips.  We have one more week, maybe two games.  Then done for the year.  It's getting cold out there!

Thanks, Billie.  Yeah, I kinda threw it together, but it works so far.  I mean, it's only one day, but....

Thanks Brut.  One out of two ain't bad, right?  (It's not a disaster, but I find it's easier to fix the workouts and improve the diet in steps rather than trying to do too much at once.)


----------



## Pylon (Oct 31, 2007)

Had a lunch meeting, so I snuck out early for LEG DAY!!!!!

WU - elliptical, 5 min

Squats 
45 x 10 (WU)
135 x 12
155 x 10
165 x 10
185 x 6
*I haven't done squats in a while, so the weights were down some.  I also went back to sticking a 2x4 under my heels for balance.  Makes a huge difference.  I was able to go lower and keep better form throughout.  

Leg Curls SS Leg Extensions
200 x 6 / 170 x 6
170 x 10 / 140 x 10
170 x 10 / 140 x 10
140 x 12 / 110 x 12

Standing calf raise SS DB sumo squat
225 x 6 / 75 x 6
225 x 10 / 75 x 10
225 x 10 / 75 x 10
225 x 12 / 75 x 12
*Obviously wasn't pushing enough weight on these.  Will jack them up next time around.

Overall a very good w/out.  Was totally gassed at the end.  Jelly legs set in right away.  I can feel them stiffening up.  Not looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 31, 2007)

c'mon..admit it....your looking forward to all the stiffness/muscle pain!  Its part of what drives you!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome supersetting there dude, its no wonder you got jelly legs. Leg supersets are brutal stuff


----------



## Pylon (Nov 1, 2007)

Billie - OK, you got me.  But now I realize I should have done this on Tuesday and went ahead and dressed and Frankenstein.  Would have looked realistic!

Gaz - Thanks.  I'm using them a lot more to cut down on time and up the intensity.  I thought the last round on curls/extensions was going to make my head explode.  (It didn't, but just barely.)


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 1, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> c'mon..admit it....your looking forward to all the stiffness/muscle pain!  Its part of what drives you!



I think it's his wife who looks forward to the stiffness part.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 1, 2007)

Har har har.....


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 1, 2007)

^^

great workout Pylon legs supersets are brutal. the DOMS I got from my last Saturday workout was still a tad bit noticeable in my legs yesterday!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugh.....2nd day DOMS....can't  move my legs.......


----------



## Pylon (Nov 2, 2007)

No gym today.  I'm pooped.  Plus there's like two stairs I would have to climb, and I'm just not up for that.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Ugh.....2nd day DOMS....can't  move my legs.......



Well, considering what you did to your legs...  ...you earned the old man shuffle!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 2, 2007)

I actually had someone today notice my slow shuffle and ask if I was "in a car accident or something."


----------



## katt (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## boilermaker (Nov 2, 2007)

Py.  How goes it?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 3, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I actually had someone today notice my slow shuffle and ask if I was "in a car accident or something."



Just tell them you ate a big meal a few hours ago, theyll keep their distance


----------



## Pylon (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey y'all...

Back from my trip to see George Carlin live and in person.  Good times.  Even the opening act was really funny.  

My legs are nearly back to normal function.  I can almost handle stairs.  I'm hoping my tomorrow I'll be back to neutral, at least enough to get me through the game.  (Last week of the playoffs.  Hopefully 2 games.)  My middle 2 fingers on my right hand are still bothering me, a little stiff from last week's game.  I'll get through tomorrow and see how they do.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 5, 2007)

Monday w/out - back/tri/trap

WU - bike, 5 min

Deadlifts
35 x 10 (WU)
175 x 12
195 x 10
215 x 8
235 x 6 - lost my grip on the last two, but I reset and knocked them out

Face pull SS Cheat laterals
120 x 6 / 25 x 6
110 x 10 / 20 x 10
110 x 10 / 20 x 10
90 x 12 / 15 x 12

Tri pressdown SS Lat pulldowns
200 x 6 / 135 x 6
170 x 10 / 120 x 10
170 x 10 / 120 x 10
150 x 12 / 105 x 12

OH DB ext/press* SS Upright rows
25s x 6 / 85 x 6
60 x 10* / 75 x 10
60 x 10 / 75 x 10
50 x 12 / 65 x 10

*After the first set, I realized I don't like the oh db extensions that much.  They don't feel natural, and I'm not getting a lot out of them.  So I switched to a db oh press instead.  I like that move a lot more, and am comfortable with them, so they are a good sub, I think.

Overall good workout.  I was really sucking wind by the end.  I also think I was wrong about my hand.  I think my fingers hurt from deadlifts, not a softball injury.  I could feel it on the lift, especially the last round (hence the grip problems).  This is good news, though, because I now believe they are not really injured, just still stiff from the deadlifts last week.  Hopefully they will feel better in a day or two.  If not, I might get them checked out.  It's only a minor annoyance, so we'll see.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 5, 2007)

Hope that hands ok Brother P. Good deadlifting man.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks kids.

We won the opener but lost the championship 11-10.  I was left standing on deck in the last inning because the girl in front of me swung at a pitch over her head on a 3-2 count with 2 outs.  

Worse, I took a ball off my left thumb, just above the wrist.  Now both hand hurt, but this one is way worse.  I would not be shocked to be told there is a broken bone in there.  My grip strength is ok, but pinch strength is almost zero.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 6, 2007)

and your getting it checked out...when??


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll give it a few days and see how it responds.  Tomorrow is leg day, so there shouldn't be too much pressure on it then.  Friday would be the first day I would need to test it, so I'll see how it is by then.  It hasn't started to bruise up yet.  That should be interesting to watch.....


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2007)

30 min on the bike today.  I also remembered that I apparently tweaked a groin muscle last night too.  We'll see how that plays tomorrow on leg day.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2007)

Lol, any other injuries you've forgotten about? 

Nah, if it was really bad im guessing youd be in pain gripping anything tbh, the fact you could get through that workout (kudos btw ) is a good sign imo.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 6, 2007)

too bad about your thumb. great workout despite that though


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 6, 2007)

You're the definition of the walking wounded.  

Time to rest up and let all those nagging injuries heal.  Too bad about the softball game.  What a lousy way to lose the last game.  There's always next year.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 6, 2007)

you forgot that you had a groin injury?? dont use that much huh??


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Lol, any other injuries you've forgotten about?



Actually, I have a nasty looking bruise on my toe, but it doesn't hurt at all.  Go figure.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> too bad about your thumb. great workout despite that though



Thanks, Scar.  Just cardio, but glad to get it done.  (The workout was before the injuries.)  Leg day tomorrow should be fun.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You're the definition of the walking wounded.
> 
> Time to rest up and let all those nagging injuries heal.  Too bad about the softball game.  What a lousy way to lose the last game.  There's always next year.



Yeah, I've got all winter to heal, I suppose.  I really enjoyed the move to SS this year, but I need to drop some weight and pick up some flexibility to stay there, I think.  Good goals to have for the next 4 months or so.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> you forgot that you had a groin injury?? dont use that much huh??



Yeah, well....I've been married for a long time...  

It was pretty minor anyway, and was forgotten after the shot to the hand.  It actually feels ok most of the time.  We'll see how it does tomorrow.  

On the plus side, I think my hand is feeling a little better.  We'll see what tomorrow brings.

Also, I'm working on Thanksgiving dinner for my family this weekend.  (Yeah, it's early, but my parents will be out of town.  Plus, it means I get 2 turkey days!)  I'm trying to keep the menu on the healthy side.  I'm thinking:

Turkey breast - roasted
whipped potatoes
roasted root vegetables (squash, yams, etc.)
garlic swiss chard
cranberry sauce (of course)
Mac & cheese (for the kids)
rolls
gravy
dressing
desserts:  French apple cobbler, pumpkin plum tart

Any thoughts?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2007)

Can i come? That looks tasty.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 7, 2007)

Sure!  What's one more compulsive shithead at the table?


----------



## katt (Nov 7, 2007)

Your dinner sounds yummy!!   Pumpkin Plum tart huh? I've never heard of that one.  But it sound really sweet and good!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 7, 2007)

The test run on the stuffing was a no-go.  (It was quinoa based instead of regular bread.)  The pumpkin plum pie came out better, but needs a few tweaks.

Decided to skip legs today.  I'll give them the extra day to recover and hit them tomorrow.  Plus, that pushes of the first big chest/bi day, which means I will be able to use my arms to cook for Saturday, which seems like a plus.  I may do a light workout for the Friday, but not too heavy.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 7, 2007)

I remember when i got a groin injury took forever to fucking heal.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 7, 2007)

that looks like one tasty meal for sure!

mmm Thanksgiving..I already had mine damnit!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 7, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I remember when i got a groin injury took forever to fucking heal.



I'm hoping this is minor enough that it doesn't really slow me down.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 7, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> that looks like one tasty meal for sure!
> 
> mmm Thanksgiving..I already had mine damnit!



That's what you get for being a Cunuck.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 7, 2007)

hey py, speaking of shortshop, we picked up Renteria here  Remember him well from my St. Louis Days.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah...better hope he does better than his last AL trip (with Boston).


----------



## Pylon (Nov 8, 2007)

Got to the gym for leg day, but all it took was one squat rep under load to let me know I'll be taking some time off.  The groin did NOT care for that one bit.

Not a total waste, though.  Did 30 min on the bike.  Plan to do chest/bi/abs tomorrow, but light so I'm not in too bad of shape for the weekend.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 8, 2007)

oooh....not good, I hope it gets to feeling better!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2007)

menu looks good for turkey day bud be sure to enjoy some for me...ill be working a double 

sorry to hear about the groin man what did ya do to it?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2007)

Pulled it a little playing in my last softball game.  Feels like the joint more than the muscle, so maybe it will heal faster...


----------



## katt (Nov 9, 2007)

Take care of that injury Py!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks, Katt....doing my best.  

Lefr hand feels much better, groin feels ok.  Right hand is still stiff, and starting to concern me.  I might get it checked out this week.  It has improved, but still not all the way back.  Will not be doing deadlifts tomorrow.  

The family meal went well.  It was some of the best turkey I've produced, I think.  Cooked down the bones overnight and will be feast on turkey soup tonight.  Woohoo!


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 12, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Left hand feels much better, groin feels ok.  Right hand is still stiff, and starting to concern me.


When you enter this page and all you read is this, you might get a bad idea of the situation. 

Good luck with recovering!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## katt (Nov 12, 2007)

Turkey soup is the best after Thanksgiving!!!   I can't wait !


----------



## the other half (Nov 13, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> When you enter this page and all you read is this, you might get a bad idea of the situation.
> 
> Good luck with recovering!



at his age,the recovery time for anything that involves the groin takes some time.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 13, 2007)

mmm, left overs from Thanksgiving...best thing ever are hot turkey sandwiches so good.

hopefully your injury is soon mended and you're back at it!


----------



## katt (Nov 13, 2007)

Did Canada already have it's Thanksgiving???? Or is that a stupid question???


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2007)

the other half said:


> at his age,the recovery time for anything that involves the groin takes some time.



Ha ha ha....wait....no, I guess that's true.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks, Scar.  Update below.

Yes Katt, they had it a while back.

OK, so no gym time.  The groin is still achy (more in the joint that the muscle) and the fingers are still stiff, though I think they are improving.  Dealing with a really ugly work situation, starting to look for a new home.  Anyone need an HR director?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 14, 2007)

I try not to use groin, stiff and fingers in the same sentence.

Good luck with the work situation


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy turkey day, all!

Been traveling a little, looking for a new job and keeping my head down at the current one.  I plan on making a lot of travel part of my schedule.  Less time in the office is better right now. 

No gym time, but trying to eat better.  My hand is still bothering me a bit, might try to get it looked at.  I can function, but I don't think I could do anything like deadlifts without a lot of pain.  

Anyway, off to enjoy the holiday.  Hope everyone is safe and happy out there!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Thanks, Katt....doing my best.
> 
> Lefr hand feels much better, groin feels ok.  Right hand is still stiff, and starting to concern me.  I might get it checked out this week.  It has improved, but still not all the way back.  Will not be doing deadlifts tomorrow.
> 
> The family meal went well.  It was some of the best turkey I've produced, I think.  Cooked down the bones overnight and will be feast on turkey soup tonight.  Woohoo!



Man your falling apart on us PY! JP so you do alot of cooking?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah, I'm the cook of the house.  Did dessert for 50 today.  Good times!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 24, 2007)

hope you had a great Thanksgiving Py!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 24, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I plan on making a lot of travel part of my schedule.  Less time in the office is better right now.



Let me know if you are heading this way


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hell no...if he's making dessert for 50 I hope he is heading my way!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 6, 2007)

am i in burner's journal?  i don't see any workouts.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey everybody.....

Checking in on my birthday...yeah, that's right....35.  No one is as surprised as me.  

Work is still miserable.  Working on finding a new home.  I have a couple of leads.  One is local, one in NC.  My old boss landed in South Dakota, so if all else fails, I can go to work there.  

Anyway, with all that going on, no workouts, no clean diet, no motivation.  I've been pretty miserable.  Hoping to get my personal issues cleared up and back on track, but I have a feeling they will continue to suck the life out of me until I get resolution with the work issue.  

So, sorry I've been absent.  I'll try to do better.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 12, 2007)

The holidays certainly do not help with the problem either....keep your chin up Py!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks, Billie.  

I'm feeling better today.  Been working on trying to clean up my diet.  Not a lot of success, but better today.  Fought through our snowstorm (a whole inch!) to the store to pick up more eggs, tuna, etc.  Putting together a baked cod dish w/ steamed veggies tonight, beef barley soup tomorrow.  This is most definitely soup weather, my favorite time of the year.  Plus, as long as you stay away from the heavy stuff, soup can be pretty light and packed with god stuff. That should help, I think.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 15, 2007)

Also, Mick had "crazy hair day" at school this week.  Needless to say, his was the best.  (I planned it about a month in advance.    )

Also attached is the boys' holiday pic.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 16, 2007)

A full day of clean food!  Woohoo!

I'm going to celebrate by eating a whole carton of ice cream, I think...


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 16, 2007)

I love the boys pics!  they look adorable in front of the tree, the youngest is such a chub....I love it!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm not sure if it count as cardio or not, but I did get in 30 min of snow shoveling today.  

The cod dish last night was OK, buy the way.  Mixed reviews from the family.  Soup tonight!


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 16, 2007)

we got the tail end of what you guys got I think...some crazy stuff!

how's it going Py? Weight for MacDonald...you must be loving it given that the Blues are already doing very well, Boyes has a very bright future I think!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 16, 2007)

Boyes has been a pleasant surprise.  Fun to watch, no doubt!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 16, 2007)

Sometimes if im down this helps
YouTube - Broken - Seether and Amy Lee

Hope work gets better for you.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks, Brut.  Good tune.

OK, confession time.  I've mentioned how far off the wagon I've fallen.  I've been at the point that I don't even want to look at the scale.  Not so much because of what it will tell me, but more because I am not in the mindset of fixing the problem.  Well, as I continue to search for a new job, I've tried to pull myself around this weekend, and it has gone well so far.  I have another road trip this week, which is the real challenge, so I could use some encouragement to get me through.

I forced myself onto the scale, just to measure the damage.  For those of you that came late to the show, I maxed out way back when at about 350.  I worked down to 240, and have been slacking ever since.  This morning I came in at 284.  Ugly.  But I've been down this road before and know what it takes to get on track.  So I've got that going for me.  Which is nice.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 17, 2007)

I've had trouble with motivation too Py...I've been weight training, but eating very badly, and not doing any cardio....maybe we can think of something to challenge us??? anyone??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Thanks, Scar. Update below.
> 
> Yes Katt, they had it a while back.
> 
> OK, so no gym time. The groin is still achy (more in the joint that the muscle) and the fingers are still stiff, though I think they are improving. Dealing with a really ugly work situation, starting to look for a new home. Anyone need an HR director?


Colorado is a GREAT place to raise a family....and I just happen...to know a GREAT realtor!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 17, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> I've had trouble with motivation too Py...I've been weight training, but eating very badly, and not doing any cardio....maybe we can think of something to challenge us??? anyone??



I'm open to suggestions on that one.  But I am in dire need of motivation...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 17, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Colorado is a GREAT place to raise a family....and I just happen...to know a GREAT realtor!



Actually, Colorado is on my list of "would relocate" list, along with Florida, California, Chicago, Texas and North Carolina (just because I know someone there...more on this below...)

Of course, I would need a reason to move there before I need a realtor.  But if something comes along, I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 17, 2007)

Did good on food today.  Otherwise it sucked.  I've had the same headache for the last three days.  It runs from behind my left eye to the back of my skull.  

Found out that I am out of the running for the local gig with the great company.  It was a longshot anyway.  They want a recruiter.  I've done some recruiting, but not enough for what they want.  No big surprise, but still a disappointment.  It's that kind of thing that makes me question my value, you know?

Anyway, my friend's wife has got my info to their HR VP for the gig in NC.  It's another great company, and a job that I may actually be qualified to tackle.  I'd at least like to get an interview on this one.

My old boss was in town and pitched me again on his company.  I would jump in a second...if it weren't in South Dakota.  But it's good to know that if all else goes to crap, I've got a job there if I need it.


----------



## katt (Dec 17, 2007)

Yep, I'm in the "need of motivation" boat myself.... well,, I have been going to the gym,,,, but my eating has been,,, well....... slacking.. lol


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2007)

u are doing better than me, then Ms. Katt!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 18, 2007)

katt said:


> Yep, I'm in the "need of motivation" boat myself.... well,, I have been going to the gym,,,, but my eating has been,,, well....... slacking.. lol



My eating has not been slacking at all.  That's the problem!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 18, 2007)

On the road to Memphis today.  Ended up eating breakfast in the car (I got a late start thanks to the wife...always a nice way to start a trip!) - two Fiber1 bars and a large black coffee.  Just finishing up lunch now (a couple of grilled chicken soft tacos and three or four chips, not too bad).

I'll get to Memphis around 2 or so.  My hotel has a pretty good workout room.  Well, it looks good.  I haven't actually stepped foot in it on my previous trips.  

So Burner, my question to you is what can you do TODAY to get closer to your goal.  

TODAY I will complete my eating with a light dinner and I will do at least 30 minutes of cardio before bed.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2007)

I'll look to match you, mi amigo!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 18, 2007)

Slight change of plans.  Just finished my 30 minutes of cardio (bike), as promised.  Now I will have the dinner.  

So, Burner...what did you do today?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 18, 2007)

Dinner was a large but simple grilled chicken salad.  Now a movie.  Review to follow.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 18, 2007)

Saw "I Am Legend" tonight.  Very well done.  I highly recommend it.

I have also decided that I need to become rich enough to never have to share a theater with other people again.  Hey folks, if the movie has started, shut your mouth.  It's ok to gasp, or scream, or cry, or laugh as appropriate, but no commentary is needed.  Is that such a tough concept?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2007)

I enjoy the idiots who's cell phone goes off....even though...on the screen prior to the movie begins...they ask u to turn them off....guess these people are too important to be courteous.

Am listening to a good book on CD right now. Its called:The Traveler's Gift. 
Really interesting. Might want to look into it...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 19, 2007)

Really....is it going to help you reach your goals?  Will it help you TODAY?  If not, what will you do TODAY?

(If you hadn't guessed, I kinda like this new approach.)

For myself, so far today I have changed hotels (the wireless wasn't working, and that was preventing me from moving closer to my goal of finding a new job), I have picked up a pack of protein shakes (which will keep my metabolism going between meals, as well as prevent me from eating junk food) and invested in some serious sinus headache medicine (which will make me feel better, enabling me to work out later today).


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2007)

yep-
and today...I've got to go turn in an offer for clients.

I watched this video on hotels...blech...een nice ones...does the one your at provide glasses or plastic cups?
Also, no that I've seen that...don't want to be on the bed spread either...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 19, 2007)

Glass...and they stay right where they are.  I usually either grab a coke zero from the local merchant or use my travel mug.  I don't go all Howie Mandel, but I'm aware of the hotel room danger zones and do my best to avoid them.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 19, 2007)

how soon do you get to go home, watcha doing in Memphis??


----------



## Pylon (Dec 19, 2007)

Here until Friday.  I am doing three things.  1) Visiting our manufacturing plant, since I am the interim HR person for them, 2) staying out of the office back home, since it is the last place I want to be right now, and 3) trying to stay out of the BBQ joints.

I was struggling with it a little tonight, so I treated myself to sushi.  It's a nice indulgence, and way less damaging than the big greasy burger I wanted.  Sure hit the spot!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 19, 2007)

So, here is what I did today...

- changed hotel to improved internet access
- ate clean, including avoiding a problem at dinner with sushi
- 30 min bike cardio (4 hills)

Good day...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2007)

It's all about honesty, folks.  Full disclosure.

Did good at breakfast.  Lunch, however, was a catered affair at the office.  Had a sandwich.  And some bbq chicken wings.  And cake.  And a slice of pecan pie.  And a little more cake.

So...for the rest of the day, I will avoid the leftovers (and there are lots...and they are calling me...).  I will eat a grilled chicken salad from the sub shop next to the hotel for dinner.  I will do a 5K on the treadmill, regardless of the time it takes.  And I will send out no less than 10 resumes before bed.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2007)

...next time those sweets call out to you...pyyyyloooonnn....ohh...pyyyllloooooonnnn....just stand up and yell: GET BEHIND ME SATAN!
(don't worry about the strange looks you will get from anybody that may happen to be looking at you...)


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2007)

I tried, but they apparently thought I said "get inside me", so it didn't work out so well.  For either of us.  

The good news is I haven't had any desire to eat more of it.  And they are next to the coffee, so I've had to pass by them.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2007)

way to go! I passsed up on some chocolate covered pretzels the other day..


----------



## Double D (Dec 20, 2007)

When are you coming to Alton Py?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2007)

*Burner:  *Good for you!  Baby steps, man.

*D:  *No idea.  Would love to get over to Fast Eddies sometime.  If I get someone to watch the boys, I might head over with the wife.  If so, I'll let you know and maybe y'all can join us for a cold beverage.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2007)

OK, picked up the salad, but wasn't really hungry, so I went ahead and got in my 5K, as promised.  Nice easy pace, 51:30 total.  Not too bad, considering I haven't been on a mill in a month or so.

Now off to dinner!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 20, 2007)

your right .... baby steps, I love this new attitude Py!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey, it's working so far...

BTW, did not submit the resumes as I intended, but for good reason.  Did not find anything of interest out there, so I held back.  But I did spend the time looking, which is what really matters.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 21, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Hey, it's working so far...
> 
> BTW, did not submit the resumes as I intended, but for good reason.  Did not find anything of interest out there, so I held back.  But I did spend the time looking, which is what really matters.



Im busy looking for a job to P. Nice work on that run and as long as your outta breath you did a good job.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Hey, it's working so far...
> 
> BTW, did not submit the resumes as I intended, but for good reason. Did not find anything of interest out there, so I held back. But I did spend the time looking, which is what really matters.


is that like...searching for porn? I looked...at all the video, but didn't actually buy them?


----------



## Double D (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh I love Fast Eddies, such good food as well.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2007)

Lots of interesting stuff in here.  Good luck with the job search.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2007)

Was'sup, PY!
May you and your family have a Merrry Christmas!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks all!

So, no workouts since getting home.  Xmas parties and all that go with them.  But I'm ready to reset.  Shopping tonight for food, going to pull out some old faves from the recipe thread.  Will be pounding out some of Jodi's cottage cheese meatloaf, some chicken, tomato and basil soup, garlic lime shrimp and pepper steak over the next few nights.  

I will also commit to 30 minutes on the bike tonight.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2007)

Did the meatloaf thing...smiles all around.  Added lots of mushrooms, spinach and red peppers, plus veggies and brown rice.  Good times.

Really didn't feel like cardio, but did it anyway.  Actually went 40 minutes instead of 30.  (2 games of Xbox NHL.)


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 26, 2007)




----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2007)

Oatmeal for breakfast (instant, but still...), almonds for a snack, big salad with chicken for lunch.  Doing well.

One last party tonight, but I'll take it easy, I promise.


----------



## katt (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like you're right on track!!   Garlic lime shrimp sounds so good!!


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2007)

Dude I work out at 2 O'clock each and everyday in Alton so if your interested let me know.....


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2007)

2:00 in Alton?  I'm all the way in Chesterfield!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 27, 2007)

You are a good cook P. You ever considered starting a restaurant? I'm not kidding ether seems like you enjoy it. Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2007)

Just throwing it out there......


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You are a good cook P. You ever considered starting a restaurant? I'm not kidding ether seems like you enjoy it. Merry Christmas to you!


  Nah, I'd never want it to become work.  It's too much fun.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2007)

Ended up making mango shrimp for dinner.  Came out great.  Very pleased to add that one to the rotation.

Also got back pics from a party we went to a month ago.  I look worse than I thought.  I hate cameras.

I think I'll hang that one on the fridge.


----------



## katt (Dec 28, 2007)

now Mango Shrimp??  YUM!!!

I think you should post your picture


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 28, 2007)

I also think you should post that recipe!! I love mango...I made a protein shake with it the other day...and it was the best!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2007)

OK, I'll stick the recipe on the board.  

As for the pic, it's actually a old style "printed" picture...if you can remember those.  I'll get a current one to post up, just to motivate myself from shame.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2007)

OK, shrimp posted.  

Also, did 40 min on the bike tonight, capping off a decent day.  Had a spinach, bacon and egg panini for breakfast, but after that diet was spot on.  I'd call it a good day overall.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Py!

I love home cooking - i had forgotten how much i loved it until i came home for Christmas! Of course, now im about 8lb heavier than i was when i left London 

You would be disappointed if you came to my house for tea - it would be beans on toast from me im afraid. And if i was feeling really adventurous, i would put cheese on it! I know, im crap!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2007)

Beans on toast?  What kind of beans?  Black, navy, pinto, refried...um...green?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2007)

Did the beef and snow peas from the forum tonight.  I high recommend it!

Passing up cardio tonight.  I have developed Xbox thumb, and need a break.  Besides, I'm watching the Pats and Giants go at it.  

Having friends over for dinner tomorrow, and have worked to put together a menu that will fit in with the food plan.  Making a roasted pork loin with a cranberry glaze, ginger carrots and twice baked potatoes with LF cheese, all followed by a FF chocolate cheesecake parfait. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 29, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Beans on toast?  What kind of beans?  Black, navy, pinto, refried...um...green?



PORK AND _BEANS!!!

_




YouTube Video










.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 30, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Beans on toast?  What kind of beans?  Black, navy, pinto, refried...um...green?



Baked i believe.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2007)

Well that doesn't sound too bad.  OK, next time I'm in the UK, I'm stopping in.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2007)

hey...uh...shame is MY realm, pal...find your own!
Howya doin' Py! Big plans for the night?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

Nope, no plans to speak of.  Got a nice batch of stew working, but otherwise nada.  Yourself?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2007)

lookin' like I am gonna go and work at the club tonight.
had to be at work. So, can't go to Breckenridge to 'board then do New Year's there, and that girl I took out the other night, she's got to work..so don't want to sit around the house...could be fun.


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Years Py!  Sounds like you're a cooking maniac these days. !


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> lookin' like I am gonna go and work at the club tonight.
> had to be at work. So, can't go to Breckenridge to 'board then do New Year's there, and that girl I took out the other night, she's got to work..so don't want to sit around the house...could be fun.



Hey, extra cash beats sitting at home alone, right?

So the date went well?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2007)

I...think so....she is busy...you'll love it when I tell ya what she does for a living...need toget to that 3rd date...first....
She's working tonight, so wanted to hang with her...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

katt said:


> Happy New Years Py!  Sounds like you're a cooking maniac these days. !



Thanks Katt!

Yeah, doing my best to eat clean, which means cooking it myself.  Grilled up a batch of chicken yesterday since it was nice.  Will probably throw down on some gumbo tomorrow.  (Not all that clean, but better than going out. )

Also had friends over for dinner.  did a pork roast (brined, so nice and juicy) with a cranberry sauce glaze, ginger glazed carrots and 2x baked potatoes.  Again, not all that clean, but planned to be "controlled" I guess.  Dessert was a parfait made with FF SF pudding and FF cool whip.  The wife complained about the SF ingredients at first, but nary a word once she started eating.  I think the cool whip balances out the aspartame aftertaste.  Overall, a pretty good meal.


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2007)

I did a whole "New Orleans" thing last New Years.... I made Emerils file gumbo... it was awesome!!! I love that stuff!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

I go with Alton Brown (as I do for many other recipes).  Check it out.  It's great.

Shrimp Gumbo Recipe: Recipes: Food Network


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2007)

katt said:


> I did a whole "New Orleans" thing last New Years.... I made Emerils file gumbo... it was awesome!!! I love that stuff!!!


I was more picturing you flashing for beads...and video evidence was abound...well...one can hope!


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey Now!!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 31, 2007)

katt said:


> I did a whole "New Orleans" thing last New Years.... I made Emerils file gumbo... it was awesome!!! I love that stuff!!!



BAM!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

katt said:


> Hey Now!!!!



Right now?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

Made a Flemish stew tonight (kinda Belgian, but not really).  Good stuff.  Plus it is getting cold and windy.  Stew weather.
Happy new year, all!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year from Scotland, Pylon!

All the best for 2008!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2008)

Scotland?  I'm not sure my Irish heritage will allow me to accept, but thanks!  

BTW, ever heard the joke about the Irishman and the Scot in the bathroom together?  The Irishman zips up and starts to leave.  The Scot calls out "You know, in Scotland, we teach our children to wash their hands after they urinate!"  The Irishman replies "Well, in Ireland, we teach our children not to urinate on their hands!"


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 1, 2008)

you are a cooking machine Py! I bet with all that great sounding food you were a favourite in the kitchen over Christmas! I hope you had a great holiday!

did you happen to catch the Outdoor Classic, Pittsburgh vs. Buffalo? good game, nice winning goal in the shootout by Crosby


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah, left you a note about it as well.  I was mostly watching Mizzou pummel Arkansas, but saw all of the 3rd and OT/SO.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2008)

Getting the new year off to the right start.  Diet was clean today: frittata this morning (which is basically a crustless egg pie...eggs, smoked turkey sausage, LF cheese, peppers, mushrooms), turkey soup for lunch, gumbo for dinner.  Just finished 40 min on the bike, now hitting some SF jello to finish it off.  Good start!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 1, 2008)

yours was better than mine


----------



## Pylon (Jan 2, 2008)

Scale reading for the new year (and the benchmark going forward) is 278.  That puts me down 7 from a week or two ago, which is good.  I'm sure some of that is when/how much I had eaten the day before, but not all.  As always, getting a few days of clean eating and cardio has me on the right track.  Now just need to maintain.


----------



## katt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Py - sounds like you're starting the new year off great!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2008)

Look at you.  7 pounds dropped in a week, eggs, sugar free jello.  2008 is here.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2008)

looks great Py!!  how bout a recipe for your frittata too?? I've never made one before and I'm always lookin for something new!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, rolling along.  Leftover frittata for breakfast, salads for lunch and dinner.  Good times.

There really isn't a recipe for mine.  I chop us some green stuff (asparagus and spinach usually), some red or yellow peppers, some meat (smoked turkey sausage is nice) and mushrooms.  I give them a little saute in very little olive oil, then pour on a container of egg beaters (or 8 or so eggs whipped with a little milk for volume).  Throw on the stove and cook a little while stirring, just until the bottom starts to get solid. Then throw under the broiler.  Keep an eye on it until it firms up, then pull out and let rest for 10 min or so (to make sure the inside finishes cooking).  Done.

I use a 10" non stick pan, so it makes 6 good sized servings.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 2, 2008)

Good ending.  40+ minutes on the bike, SF lemon jello.  I may have a new favorite flavor.


----------



## katt (Jan 3, 2008)

I think I'm the only one that can't stand to eat Jello....  pudding - yes,, jello kinda makes me gag...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 3, 2008)

I enjoy Sugar Free Jello, but solely because it's calorie and pretty much everything free.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2008)

I like it.  I actually like the snac packs more.  The texture is a little more firm (so you don't have to keep it in the fridge).  

Eggs for breakfast, sushi for lunch.  I really like having the frittata in the fridge, since it makes breakfast very fast and easy.  I think I'll make up another one tonight just for leftovers.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2008)

No cardio tonight, doing some job search stuff.  Diet was ok.  Had a few drinks after work and a little bar food, but it was VERY little.  Not bad overall.


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2008)

hmmmmm... bar food....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2008)

Intake has been up a bit today.  I take the boy to Einstein Bagels every Friday.  I usually go with the powerbagel, which I now know is 750 cals.  Instead, went with a pumpernickel bagel w/ LF cream cheese.  

Went out to lunch with folks to a seafood place that was pretty nice.  Went with a tomato mozzarella salad and steamed mussels.  Good times, but clearly demands I hit the bike tonight.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 4, 2008)

I overdid it too today also...dont be too hard on yourself!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2008)

I wouldn't say it I overdid it, in fact I was pretty restrained.  Just saying that it is a little more than I would have eaten for lunch.  Still, a good day, I think.


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2008)

I love bagels!!!  That is a definite weakness of mine.   I was reading your salad and it made me think of the Greek salad, tomatoes, cukes, onions, feta....gosh I'm getting hungry .. lol


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2008)

Did soup for dinner.  I have become a real fan of the Bear Creek soups.  They are marketed toward RV folks, so you just add water (but can of course throw in other stuff too).  If you stay away from the obvious ones (broccoli cheddar, cream of potato, etc.), they are low in fat and cals, and pretty tasty.  I highly recommend them!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 4, 2008)

P you should make and distribute cookbooks!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> P you should make and distribute cookbooks!



Bah.  I don't know many people who would want them.

Of course, it might be nice to put one together that featured healthy spins on old faves, plus a lot of the things I've cobbled together in my cutting phases.  Hmmm...I'm going to have to give that some thought...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2008)

Got in my cardio, 40 min on the bike.  Despite the "splurge" at lunch, which was still pretty well in line, I'd say it's another clean day.  Yay for me!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2008)

OK, I've been kicking this cookbook idea a bit, and I'm starting to like it. I'm thinking about a bodybuilder's diet for non-bodybuilders kind of thing. I mean, even if you don't want to look like Cutler or Coleman, there is no denying those dudes are lean, and it's no accident, right?

So here is what I have in mind right now.
Rundown of kitchen staples for healthy eating (the stuff you should keep around)
-Proteins
-Carbs (beans, veggies, etc.)
-Healthy fats
-Seasoning
-Simple cooking techniques
A collection of recipes using the above ingredients and methods, including nutritional info (all built around a cutting diet)
Eating out info
-How to order
-What to avoid
-Why some things that seam healthy aren't
-Fast food options in a pinch
Building a diet around smart caloric and micro intake amounts

None of this is earth shattering stuff, but few cookbooks are. Most everything is just recycled info anyway. What do you all think? Has it got legs?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 5, 2008)

sounds like you're doing great Py. nice cardio sessions! kitchen guru I see too!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2008)

Dinner tonight was salmon steaks, stuffed with sun dried tomatoes and portabella mushrooms, and roasted broccoli (tossed in a little non stick spray and salt, then hit with lemon juice at the plate).  Good times.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 5, 2008)

tasty, that sounds so good its been years since i had a portabella


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 6, 2008)

that does sound really good!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 6, 2008)

My favorite day of the week.  Refeed.

Increased my intake, including a minor cheat at dinner.  Made a batch of bison chili, lots of veggies and tomatoes.  Veered a little of track with the side of a peanut butter and syrup sandwich.  (Trust me, they rock.  We always had them with chili when I was a kid.  Like going back in time 30 years.)  Washed it down with a Pete's Wicked Cream Ale.  Good times.

My weigh in this morning was 275, so overall a decent first week.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 7, 2008)

how much did you say you were at when you started!? 278 something like that? if so that's awesome man, looks like you're on the right track in the new year


----------



## Pylon (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, technically I was at 285, but that was the morning after "normal" eating.  278 was the "new year" benchmark.  I expect the first few pounds were just as a result of not having as much sitting in my stomach, plus reduce water retainage with increased intake.  But I think 2-3 lbs of loss are legit.  We will see how it looks going forward.

No one has commented on the cookbook idea.  If y'all missed it, please go back a couple of days and look.  I'd really like some feedback.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 7, 2008)

I love it! Make sure you have a list of quick and easy things for teenage male bodybuilders since i cant be fucked to spend alot of time cooking. You could work from home P!





Pylon said:


> OK, I've been kicking this cookbook idea a bit, and I'm starting to like it. I'm thinking about a bodybuilder's diet for non-bodybuilders kind of thing. I mean, even if you don't want to look like Cutler or Coleman, there is no denying those dudes are lean, and it's no accident, right?
> 
> So here is what I have in mind right now.
> Rundown of kitchen staples for healthy eating (the stuff you should keep around)
> ...


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 7, 2008)

I think that cookbook would be really useful. The only problem with eating out/making meals is its hard to know exactly what youre eating. A cookbook with some good recipies would be awesome, even as a basis for comparison as well as a recipie book.

I hate thinking of what to eat. A good cookbook would be perfect, id just start at the start and work my way through .


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 7, 2008)

I think that's a great idea...have different sections too maybe...one for cutting/bulking for men...one for cutting/bulking for women, and one section on desserts...and maybe another with 5 ingredients or less/no cooking required for the people short on time or space (such as college students)


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 8, 2008)

A cookbook is a great idea - especially of tried and tested recipies that you like and know are low in fat/calories. That means that you can also have additions at the end of each recipie where you recommend things you can do if you want more calories or less in each serving, which would make it a cookbook for people who are bulking and cutting.

Swell idea Pylon. Im behind you mate!



Gazhole said:


> I hate thinking of what to eat. A good cookbook would be perfect, id just start at the start and *eat* my way through .


----------



## katt (Jan 8, 2008)

I think it's a great idea!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I think that's a great idea...have different sections too maybe...one for cutting/bulking for men...one for cutting/bulking for women, and one section on desserts...and maybe another with 5 ingredients or less/no cooking required for the people short on time or space (such as college students)



Sounds more like a series than sections....which is not a bad idea....

Thanks for the support, folks.  If I do this, it will be fun, I'm sure.  And I've got plenty of sources to pull from.

My new project in the kitchen has been to adapt some really unhealthy stuff into workable versions.  Any requests to work on?  If I do the book, there will be lots of this kind of thing.

Also, confession time....I made ribs last night (after a good food day, no cardio).  I ate a good bit of them...at around midnight.  (They just came out of the oven.)  I am in Memphis, and I wanted input from folks who know from BBQ.  They were given high marks all around.  I may enter the rib contest in STL this year.  We'll see.

So anyway, ate a bunch late last night, had a few at lunch, along with a slice of pecan pie (made to reward me for bringing ribs).  To make up for it, I'll do a 5K tonight.  The weather is pretty nasty here anyway, so no reason to go outside.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2008)

Bah.  Both treadmills here are worthless.  And the food is no better.  Everything is fried.  I really don't want to go out, so I might just suffer through.  This sucks.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Bah.  Both treadmills here are worthless.  And the food is no better.  Everything is fried.  I really don't want to go out, so I might just suffer through.  This sucks.



I like it when it's crap outside.  It makes the cardio interesting, and therefor, bearable.

Tonight, here in Boise, it's 30 degrees and snowing.  I'm going to try to fit in a fun.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I like it when it's crap outside.  It makes the cardio interesting, and therefor, bearable.
> 
> Tonight, here in Boise, it's 30 degrees and snowing.  I'm going to try to fit in a fun.



It's not just the weather.  It's not the most...um...hospitable neighborhood, either...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2008)

Good news on two fronts.  First, I got hungry enough to go scout out food.  I found an organic market (like Whole Foods, but smaller, called Fresh Market).  So now I have a nice green salad w/ salmon, plus some garlic from the olive bar.  

Second, since I was out, I decided to measure the parking lot of the hotel.  One trip around = 1 quarter mile.  That should make things easier.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 8, 2008)

where are you at right now Py??  did I miss it somewhere??


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm in Memphis.  (Yes, you missed it.)  I'll be working from here as my base camp, but will be in the office down in Mississippi.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 8, 2008)

the cookbook sounds like a great idea man, something fun and very helpful!

if you don't mind me asking, what is it that you do that you travel around so much?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm an HR director for a construction company.  I am filling in as the HR person for our manufacturing group, which is in Memphis and Batesville.  It's only temporary, and I really don't travel much otherwise.  (I used to spend about 50% of my time on the road, so this is not bad.)

Plus, I'm so miserable at work right now, I look forward to being on the road.  I've got a few leads I'm working for something new.  Keep your fingers crossed....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2008)

Quick update....

Still in Memphis, weather still sucks.  No w/outs, but diet has been clean, which is most of the battle for me.  Headed home tomorrow.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2008)

In Indy it's been raining for like 36 hours straight.  Is that the same problem you're having?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2008)

Pretty much, just further south.

And of course, as soon as I say something about my diet staying clean, I get talked into chinese food for lunch.  

Will have to find some cardio tonight....


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 10, 2008)

Man, i have to stop coming in here. All i see is Pecan Pie, BBQ Ribs, Chinese food . . . . . . . . my diet is so boring, Veg, veg veg, cottage cheese, tuna, bran cereal. 

Sucks.

If you're in a hotel, can't you just run up and down the stairs a few times? Oh, and the weather's crap here too, but then i am in the UK!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Sam. Ruin my excuse.  

The sun actually came out!  It's nicer now!  I can go outside!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 10, 2008)

Go then, and run like the wind . . . . . 

I can say that cus it's dark here and im just going to bed


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2008)

Lucky you,,, we just got 7 more inches of snow......


----------



## the other half (Jan 10, 2008)

ya and who shoveled the friggin driveway??!!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Jan 10, 2008)

pylon,  just as long as you are eating healthy most of the time, dont beat yourself up for having on "good" but not really healthy meal. hmmm, i wonder what we are having for dinner? chinese sounds pretty good.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 10, 2008)

gotta love the South for all of it's diet staples   

how often are you getting home to see the boys if your staying in Memphis?? that's gotta suck......


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2008)

big py how ya been bud?  back in memphis I see.  for how long?  be sure to spend some time with the youngins they are only that age once!

hows the weight loss goin?  i know you were rocky there for a bit with that platue hope you kicked the metabolism into overdrive and kickin ass now!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2008)

Sam -> I don't run like the wind.  I trot like a warm breeze after a hearty dinner.

Katt -> Hey, maybe you should shovel some snow for cardio...oh, too late, maybe....

Halfs -> Not beating up, but the timing was interesting to me.  Ended up now eating anything else (except popcorn at the movies).  I stay away from the rice, so it stays with me for a while...

Bille -> I'm just here for a few days every couple of weeks.  Most of the time is at home.

Bolt ->  Whadup, dog?  Um...not so much kicking as carrying ass, but back on the right track, I think.


Went to the movies tonight to see Juno.  A very fine film that understands subtle plot turns and a character driven story.  Two thumbs up.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 11, 2008)

LOL P you sound exactly like a movie critic.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2008)

the other half said:


> ya and who shoveled the friggin driveway??!!!!!!


here's an investment tip:
snow blower
there ya go. no charge.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 11, 2008)

Pylon said:


> I'm an HR director for a construction company.  I am filling in as the HR person for our manufacturing group, which is in Memphis and Batesville.  It's only temporary, and I really don't travel much otherwise.  (I used to spend about 50% of my time on the road, so this is not bad.)
> 
> Plus, I'm so miserable at work right now, I look forward to being on the road.  I've got a few leads I'm working for something new.  Keep your fingers crossed....



that's cool that you travel some, but sucks you find work miserable. don't worry Py, my fingers are crossed.

no worries, you've been eating clean lately, a little Chinese food wont hurt..think of it as a reward.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 15, 2008)

Back at home, back off track.

As usual, each day in the office finds me more angry and miserable.  And as usual, I retreat to my favorite comfort, chinese food.  Haven't gone totally in the tank yet, but close.

On the bright side, the phone interview went well Saturday and I have a face to face tomorrow.  I'm taking the day off to research, plan and prep.  I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2008)

good luck, brotha!


----------



## the other half (Jan 15, 2008)

home is good. keep that chin up!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 15, 2008)

the other half said:


> home is good. keep those chins up!!!!



fixed


----------



## the other half (Jan 15, 2008)

im feelin ya!!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 15, 2008)

good luck tomorrow Py. maybe a bribe of some of that delicious food you had prepared on the last page could be in order?

 just kidding.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey, if I thought it would help, I'd try it.

The meeting went well.  It lasted about 90 minutes and was very pleasant.  She told me at the end that she had no doubts I could do the job based on skill, but wanted to know if I would "fit in", and after meeting, is sure I would.

They met today to pare down the list, and I made the cut.  Interviews with the VP are next week.  I should get the schedule tomorrow.

Also, the VP called my old boss (they kinda know each other) for a reference, which is a very good thing.  I am cautiously optimistic.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2008)

so how have YOU been doing?? you haven't been your usual motivational self lately...


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 18, 2008)

great to hear man


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2008)

hiya Py!


----------



## the other half (Jan 18, 2008)

keepin the fingers crossed for you, big guy.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks, all.  I'm on for Thursday at 1pm.  

To answer your question, Billie, I've been better.  Work continues to go downhill on a daily basis.  It's pretty clear I've been singled out, partly because of my loyalty to the old boss, partly because I was willing to speak before the move about what a bad idea it would be.  (Guess what, I was right!)  So a change in venue would be most welcome, for everyone I imagine.  

I'm headed to Memphis Monday through Wednesday, then taking the rest of the week off.  I have the meeting on Thursday, plus birthday parties for the boys this weekend, so the time off will be good to prep.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 19, 2008)

I hope everything comes good for you Py!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 21, 2008)

have fun in Memphis, and great stuff on the second interview! knock 'em dead dude!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2008)

how's things? Any word on the interview?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2008)

It's tomorrow.  I'm trying to get everything prepped and ready.  I'm also working some other leads as well.  We'll see how it all shakes, I guess.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2008)

It looks like things are about to improve for you.  I'd cross my fingers for you, but if I did, u;f qubf io ruoubf kulr ygua.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 23, 2008)

you need to visit my journal and yell at me for my nutrition slip ups!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey all -

Well, the interview went OK, but it wasn't a good match for either side.  So the search continues.  Oh well.

Planning to start back up at the gym (meaning a new membership as well) this week.  Will likely just join the Y and be done with it.  As good as anything, I suppose.

Let's not speak about the diet or anything like that.  We'll just move forward.  I'll try to visit everyone's journal and get caught up tonight.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey Pylon - You win some, you lose some. Go knock out some weights in the gym to make yourself feel better


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2008)

That's part of the problem.  I don't have a gym right now!  

No worries.  I'm fixing that today, and I have some leads working on fixing the other part.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2008)

OK, I'm officially a member of the Y again.  So I've got that going for me.  Which is nice.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2008)

So, you're still in the unemployed boat with me?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2008)

No, not unemployed, just dissatisfied.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 31, 2008)

too bad about the job Py, keep on looking, you'll land a great one soon

as for the Y, I was a member of a YMCA over the summer, and if your's is anything like the one I was part of you'll enjoy, it had a good atmosphere.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2008)

I've been a member there before.  It's fine.  Plus, it'll be nice to have a pool for cardio work again.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 31, 2008)

so when are you starting back?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, I was planning on going today, but we got 6" or so in the snow storm, and they haven't plowed yet.  (The snow came around 2am.)  So chillin' at home today.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 1, 2008)

Go out and make a snowman - good cardio


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 1, 2008)

ride the bike...or better yet...shovel snow....it's a full body workout!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2008)

Did some snow shoveling.  So there.  

Spring training starts Monday.  (Can't see starting the day before the SB, you know.)  Making chili tonight, tomorrow will be teriyaki wings, buffalo wing dip, and nachos.  Woo hoo!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 2, 2008)

thats quite the super bowl feast.

who ya got?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, I was leaning this way anyhow, but given the latest news about how the Pats and Bellicheat taped the Rams before the SB a few years back, I'm taking the G-men.


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

im still rooting for the steelers. save a few wings for me would ya.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2008)

No chance.  Sorry.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2008)

OK, so planning to start a new program on Monday.  My plan is to go with a lot of cardio, including HIIT on the bike, some running and swimming.  For lifting, I'm going to be looking for enough to maintain muscle mass, but not much else.  

I'm thinking of going with the classic Heavy Duty HIT routine.  Quick, simple, efficient.  I can get in a cardio session and lift on my lunch hour, or do prolonged cardio (pool or running) on the other days.  Thoughts?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 3, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Well, I was leaning this way anyhow, but given the latest news about how the Pats and Bellicheat taped the Rams before the SB a few years back, I'm taking the G-men.



Oh come on...

where was this information for the last 6 years that it just happened to be found this week?  it's 100% bullshit and ESPN has become unbearable to watch this week because of it.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, sure...but they have to talk about something, right?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2008)

So....where was I?  

Got to the gym today for some pool time.  It was limited (a lot going on), but better than nothing.  Planning to lift tomorrow.  Diet has been clean the last two days as well.

Have an interview with a recruiter in the morning, plus a couple of other irons in the fire.  I have two of the execs each trying to set something up for me.  I figure if they both try, at least one will come through.  We will see which one gets to the finish line first, I guess.  (Of course, they both know that I still plan to bail out of the company as soon as something good comes up...but I think they are looking too, so I don't feel too bad.)


----------



## the other half (Feb 5, 2008)

i hope those wings were good


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 5, 2008)

Pylon said:


> OK, so planning to start a new program on Monday.  My plan is to go with a lot of cardio, including HIIT on the bike, some running and swimming.  For lifting, I'm going to be looking for enough to maintain muscle mass, but not much else.
> 
> I'm thinking of going with the classic Heavy Duty HIT routine.  Quick, simple, efficient.  I can get in a cardio session and lift on my lunch hour, or do prolonged cardio (pool or running) on the other days.  Thoughts?



sounds like a good idea Py just make sure you eat enough protein and lift heavy to maintain. 



Pylon said:


> So....where was I?
> 
> Got to the gym today for some pool time.  It was limited (a lot going on), but better than nothing.  Planning to lift tomorrow.  Diet has been clean the last two days as well.
> 
> Have an interview with a recruiter in the morning, plus a couple of other irons in the fire.  I have two of the execs each trying to set something up for me.  I figure if they both try, at least one will come through.  We will see which one gets to the finish line first, I guess.  (Of course, they both know that I still plan to bail out of the company as soon as something good comes up...but I think they are looking too, so I don't feel too bad.)



nice stuff man. another couple chances for a new job, hopefully it'll all work out for ya!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2008)

the other half said:


> i hope those wings were good



Meh.  They were good, not great.  Went with an Asian orange glaze.  Should have just gone with hot wings.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> nice stuff man. another couple chances for a new job, hopefully it'll all work out for ya!



It's all about touches at this point.  The more people I get to sit down with, the better the chance something will shake out.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2008)

Good luck Py!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 6, 2008)

The meeting this morning went well.  Didn't get to the gym because I was doing some follow up work for the recruiter.  (I give myself a pass on that.)

One of the internal options has been put on hold for at least a month.  Not a surprise, but disappointing anyway.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 6, 2008)

don't get too down on yourself...remember...things happen for a reason....you will find the job when the time is right


----------



## Pylon (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah, well...the sooner the better....

Did get some positive feedback from the meeting today.  So hopefully that one will move forward.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 7, 2008)

Go Py - fingers crossed for you on the job front!

Now, where were you? Ah, yes. Workouts  .. . . . . . .


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 7, 2008)

Heavy duty huh? Thats gonna suck good luck with that P and with your job.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Now, where were you? Ah, yes. Workouts  .. . . . . . .



I'm getting to it...




			
				Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Heavy duty huh? Thats gonna suck good luck with that P and with your job.



I love HD.  Short sessions, which works great with my schedule, and heavy workloads, which are my favorite.  Speaking of which.....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2008)

Back in the gym today.  (Oh, don't look so surprised.  It had to happen eventually, right?)

Did an easy session to ease back in using the HD lifts, but not weights.  Went for enough load that I could feel it, but would still be mobile this weekend.  

Leg Ext - 3x10
Leg press - 3x10
calf rotation press - 3x10

These were all on cybex machines.  Don't have the weights in front of me, but they were nothing special anyway.  Did a couple of laps on the indoor track, then a few laps in the pool, just to spread things out a bit.  Nice easy start.

BTW, can anyone tell me why on earth there are a room full of people fighting for treadmill time in the room next to the indoor track?  I don't get it.  I guess they just can't stand to be away from the TV...


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 7, 2008)

nice work back Py!! whats a rotation press?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2008)

Meant to explain that.  But a pic is a big help...










Instead of pressing the footpad away, the pad turns over as you press.  If keeps the tension focused on the calf, not the quad or ham as sometimes can happen.  I like it a lot.


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2008)

those people fighting for the treadmills, can they see the track from where they workout?   Our cardio is upstairs from the weight area, so I try to get in the front row, so I can watch people work out while I'm doing my cardio  - so it's not so boring.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2008)

No, the track is across the hall.  All the treadmills face the TV walls.  (Yes, 2 walls with TVs on them.  There are a lot of cardio machines, which is nice.)


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2008)

Legs feel good, so I decided to do some arm/back work today.  Again, light enough weight that it wasn't a big strain, but enough to feel it.

DB lat raise - 3 x 10
BO DB row - 3 x 10
Standing BB curl - 3 x 10
tri pressdown - 3 x 10
dips - bw, 10 negatives

I pinched my hand racking the BB after the last set of curls.  Still stings a little.  Should leave a nice bruise.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 8, 2008)

looking good in here Py nice dips...negs are brutal!

good luck with the job hunt!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah, well negs were all I could manage after the pressdowns, but I didn't want to skip them.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Pylon - Its GREAT to see you back at it again 

How do you feel after your sessions? It's amazing how the first workouts after a break can leave you crippled with DOMS, even though you didn't think you went that heavy!

Hows the hand? Hope it's not too bad?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 9, 2008)

Leg DOMS almost non-existent, but no surprise there.  I went easy, plus my legs have always been my strong suit.

My arms are a bit stiff, but not too bad.  The hand has been ok, but I am a little concerned about how it will handle deadlifts.  I may go back to wraps for a while, just to protect it.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice and easy weekend.  Clean diet, resting from two lifting days.  I've got strong but not crippling DOMS in my right elbow, otherwise OK.  

I have a problem with the elbow doing curls.  It's not an injury thing.  I just seem to do a lot of work with my inner elbow (as opposed to bicep) on curls.  Not sure why.  I need to make sure I focus better next time through.

Also, thanks to some inspiration from Gaz, I think I'll be doing Tabata HIIT for cardio work, alternating thrusters and bike work.  Should be fast enough to allow for a soak in the pool when done without making me late to get back to work.


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

well it looks like the motivation isnt a problem, keep it up and kick some butt.
and by the way, you are supposed to move your hand before you put the barbell down on the rack.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2008)

the other half said:


> and by the way, you are supposed to move your hand before you put the barbell down on the rack.



Says the man who drops a loaded barbell on his chest.


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

ouch.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2008)

Dang...Trips beat me to it.

Back in for cardio today.  Did a "light" version of tabata on the bike.  5 min WU, 2 sprints (20s on, 10s off), 1 min easy, 2 sprints, 1 min easy, 8 sprints, 2 min cooldown.  Intensity wasn't what it needs to be, but was good.  I like them.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2008)

PPl are dumbasses. Good work P!


Pylon said:


> Back in the gym today.  (Oh, don't look so surprised.  It had to happen eventually, right?)
> 
> Did an easy session to ease back in using the HD lifts, but not weights.  Went for enough load that I could feel it, but would still be mobile this weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 11, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Dang...Trips beat me to it.
> 
> Back in for cardio today.  Did a "light" version of tabata on the bike.  5 min WU, 2 sprints (20s on, 10s off), 1 min easy, 2 sprints, 1 min easy, 8 sprints, 2 min cooldown.  Intensity wasn't what it needs to be, but was good.  I like them.



Its a smart idea to start off any new training protocol with some degree of caution, so good on you 

You found them good, then?


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 11, 2008)

nice cardio Py, and Gaz is right - better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Its a smart idea to start off any new training protocol with some degree of caution, so good on you
> 
> You found them good, then?



Liked it.  Could still feel it, even the light version, later in the day.  Felt great, was great on time.  Looking forward to more!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 11, 2008)

it is so great to see you back Py??  Maybe you need to change your grip on curls, either that or your elbows are flaring out maybe??


----------



## Pylon (Feb 12, 2008)

No, the elbows were tucked.  I made sure my form was spot on.  

I think it's just a concentration thing.  I've done that for as long as I can remember.  I just need to focus more.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2008)

Quick update...No w/out yesterday due to work and such.  But kept diet clean.  Did a set of Tabata prisoner squats this morning (what a way to wake up!)  Clean diet today.  Planning to hit the bike tonight.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 14, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Did a set of Tabata prisoner squats this morning (what a way to wake up!)



Now that'll get your engine running.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2008)

Feeling the effects of them today for sure.  Stiff legs, though not too sore.  I'll have to come up with some kind of cardio work tonight to get the blood moving I guess....


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Py!

Things are really motoring along in here. You're doing Tabata too?? Good on you mate, nothing like HIIT to kick your butt and it is a fantastic time saver. 

Watch out for that elbow though. Maybe it's just too much weight too fast for it?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2008)

Elbow's fine, but thanks for your concern.  Just DOMS, but it reminds me that I need to really focus on mu curl form.

Minor splurging last two days.  Nothing too crazy.  Back on track today.  

The good news is the wife gave up chocolate for lent, so there will be less of it around.  Hooray!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2008)

Pylon said:


> The good news is the wife gave up chocolate for lent, so there will be less of it around.  Hooray!



After you eat what's remaining, right?


----------



## the other half (Feb 16, 2008)

mmmmmm, chocolate. we dont have any left after katt got ahold of the box.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> After you eat what's remaining, right?



Nah, she cleared it out pretty good.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 17, 2008)

sounds like you're doing good in here, definitely on top of everything

a minor splurge here and there never hurt anyone.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2008)

Problem is my minor splurges tend to last a few days.  Didn't go off the deep end, so that's a minor victory, I suppose.

 Saw this post, thought I would share.  Interesting stuff.

*Overcoming Weight Loss BS*

So I'm wearing my Exercise Scientist hat today, and my Psychologist cardigan, and my steel-capped, ass-kicking boots. I will be blunt, but honest, and possibly politically incorrect. I will also possibly say what you don't want to hear.

Feel free to look away - now.

Hmm, still here huh?
Thrill-seeker.
Crazy kid.

Even though I've spoken way too much, for way too many years about getting in shape (in the course of my work) and I'm kinda over it, recent events have compelled me to write this post. It seems we're still missing the point when it comes to losing weight and fat (effectively and permanently). Permanent weight loss â?????? thereâ??????s a concept! If you, or someone you know, needs to lose weight, pay attention and/or pass this post along.

Conventional Thinking
Conventional thinking tells us that losing weight is essentially a physiological process; lift this, run there, stretch that, get your heart rate up, increase your incidental activity, decrease your calorie intake, no carbs after three (â?????cause thatâ??????s gonna do it) and increase your overall energy expenditure. Mostly good advice.

Traditional approaches (by the medical profession and the fitness industry) tell us that weight loss is essentially about three key variables; exercise, food and lifestyle. Oh yeah, and more education. And to a point, they are right. But only to a point.

I'm here to tell you that while exercise, food, lifestyle and education are indeed important variables in the process, without doubt, the biggest determinant of weight loss (or gain) is what's going on in that nine pound (four kilo) thing sitting on the top of your shoulders. For the most part, it determines success or failure.

The Psychology of Weight Loss
Interestingly, the psychology of weight loss is rarely discussed or taught (in any depth) by the experts and in my humble opinion, that's because many of them don't get it. â?????Itâ?????? being the head stuff that goes with the body stuff. If you have been, or are currently, overweight, then you absolutely know that losing weight is first and foremost a psychological and emotional process.

I was a fatty (200lbs, 90kgs at fourteen) and when I got my head in the right place, my body followed. I thought different, chose different(ly) and created different. For some people their obesity is merely a symptom of their thinking, their standards and their beliefs.

Q. What really determines weight loss (or gain)?
A. Attitude, thinking, self-control, mind-set and ultimately, decisions.

We know what to do. But we don't do what we know. We've never been more educated. Yet we've never been fatter. We've never had more resources. And we've never made more excuses (heard them all). We've never had more reasons to lose weight. And we've never wasted more time.

The Quick-Fix Society
Many people don't want to hear this message because it's too fundamental and obvious. And it requires real effort, sacrifice, work and self-control. â?????Whatever you do Craig, donâ??????t mention the â?????Dâ?????? word (discipline) and please donâ??????t talk to me about self-control again.â??? No, we'd rather talk about weight-loss theory number ten million or the latest 'breakthrough' pill, powder, potion, product, gizmo or gadget. Or that amazing new weight-loss book. 'Cause we need another one of those. We want quick, easy, convenient and painless. We are soft. We are precious, lazy and lack self-control. We are the quick-fix society. And the instant-gratification generation. And the fat generation.

We want an answer that doesn't require effort or sacrifice on our part. We donâ??????t want to acknowledge that we are the answer â?????? and the problem. And it is this mentality which keeps us (us, the society) fat. If the answer to Global obesity was in fact, more education, information or resources, then we would all be getting leaner by the day because we've never been more educated, informed or equipped when it comes to diet, exercise, lifestyle and all that 'obesity-related stuff'.

Some Food for Thought (no pun intended).

(You can still look away at any time).

1. External change needs to be accompanied (or preceded) by, internal change (for it to be lasting).

2. Most people who lose weight regain it (over 95%) because they haven't really changed their attitude or thinking. They change their behaviors for a while but deep (deep, deep) down they haven't really changed their core thinking, beliefs, attitudes or standards. On a subconscious level many people are waiting for it (the diet, the fitness kick) to be over, so they can go back to being 'normal'. And even when they do eat less and exercise more they (often) slide into a deprivation mentality - constantly telling themselves that they're 'missing out'.

3. If we tell ourselves that losing weight will be a painful, horrible process - it will be (for everyone). Attitude = outcome.

4. The sooner we stop looking for â?????easyâ?????? and start looking for â?????effectiveâ??????, the sooner we'll start to see real (forever) change.

5. Weight-loss martyrs are a pain in the ass - "I've been so good... I've been so good."

6. While food, exercise and lifestyle are important ingredients and variables in the weight-loss process, it is the thing on top of our shoulders which determines how we eat, exercise and live, which in turn determines our physiological state.

7. The fat person with all the knowledge, education and resources... and a crap attitude, will stay fat.

8. The fat person with limited knowledge, resources and genetic potential.. and a great attitude, will produce much better results every time.

9. The sooner we stop getting in shape for 'events' (weddings, birthdays, reunions, parties) and start getting in shape for life, the sooner we'll start to see forever results.

10. The fitness industry and medical profession often have a one-dimensional approach to weight-loss; physical. This is ignorant, naive and ineffective. Losing weight (effectively) is a complex, multi-dimensional process (physical, emotional and psychological).

11. Losing weight is not about finding the right program, diet, supplement or drug; it's about finding the right attitude.

12. Many (okay, most) fat people make excuses and tell lies. A lot. Just ask the ex fat kid. Yes, I know this sounds offensive but if you had experienced the thousands of conversations with as many fat people as I have, you'd know that I'm telling the truth. You can get offended or educated; it's a choice.

13. By the way, 'fat ' is not an insult (in this discussion), it's a physiological state.

14. The sooner we call fat what it is (as opposed to deluding ourselves by calling each other full-figured, big-boned, heavy-set and voluptuous) the sooner we will get serious about addressing obesity in a real, practical, no bullshit way. Perhaps we should worry less about political correctness and more about heart disease, diabetes, bowel cancer and the plethora of other obesity-related conditions.

"Whatever you do, don't mention the 'F' word.. you might hurt her feelings; she's not fat, she's voluptuous!".

15. We love to play the blame game. We wanna blame someone or something for our obesity. It's a time thing. It's a genetics thing. As long as it's not a 'me' thing. Otherwise I might have to get off my ass and take responsibility for my fat self.

Written by Craig Harper


----------



## kiko (Feb 18, 2008)

The article is right on the money. I used to be a fat lazy couch potato. One day I decided to change my life and in less than a year I lost 80 pounds. I still haven't reach my goal but I'm close to it. The keys are having the right attitude, will power and motivation.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2008)

Back in the gym today....

WU - 1 mile run (on the track.  No more treadmill for me when I have a choice.  Interestingly, I found the track easier to work with, probably because I can vary my speed as needed.)

DB flyes - 20s x 10
SS smith squat - 90 x 10 (just realized this should have been smith incline press.  Doh!)

DB pullover - 40 x 10
SS CG pulldowns - 90 x 10

Deadlift - 135 x 10

Went light to ease into the lifts.  Feel really dumb about the squats, but did get really low on them, so not a total loss I guess.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 18, 2008)

lol, I've done that a couple times. makes you feel like a fool. 

good stuff though Py, nice and easy back into the weights


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 19, 2008)

Despite all the distractions in your life, it's good to see you're still taking some time for yourself.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks, Trips.  It gives me something positive to focus on.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 19, 2008)

I prefer the track to running on a treadmill as well.

Are you doing your own kind of intervals?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2008)

to making time for yourself...sometimes you have to for your own sanity


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 20, 2008)

I like the article...it is so true


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2008)

Lifting day...

WU - bike, 5 min; leg press, 210 x 10

Leg ext - 150 x 10 + hold
SS Leg press - 310 x 10 + hold

rotary calf press - 310 x 10 + hold

track run - 1 mile, 14:14

Moving into finding my weight ranges.  Getting heavier, but still too light.  Threw in the run just to up the ante a bit.  I'll try to cut that time down each time, but it's not bad considering I had the Jimmy legs after lifting.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 20, 2008)

I can understand the wobbly legs. great session Py


----------



## the other half (Feb 20, 2008)

running or leg day, what the fuck i will do them both. 
youre one sick person.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks fellas. The weights are still light, but with the slow HD cadence (2/1/4/1), and the static holds, it was a good day. 

Found an interesting site today.  It will give you a visual display to show what you are eating, by cubes of sugar, sticks of butter, and batteries (to represent caloric energy).  Kind of interesting.

Foodsel - Welcome


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 21, 2008)

Looking good man 

Weights and track in the same day must have been brutal, my knees would have fucked off down the pub


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2008)

Mine tried, but I drove there and they don't know where I keep the car keys.  (Which is odd, since the pocket is right above them.  They aren't very observant.)


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2008)

That's a cool website Py... it amazes me sometimes what you can find on the web...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2008)

No doubt.  The batteries are interesting, but the sugar cubes and butter are downright scary.


----------



## stubborngrl (Feb 21, 2008)

great site 

**never eats butter again**


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 21, 2008)

that is pretty cool!! 

nice workout too!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 21, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Mine tried, but I drove there and they don't know where I keep the car keys.  (Which is odd, since the pocket is right above them.  They aren't very observant.)



Stupid knees, they dont have opposable thumbs anyway!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Stupid knees, they dont have opposable thumbs anyway!



Yeah...who need's em?


----------



## the other half (Feb 22, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Yeah...who need's em?



i have just a small attachment to mine thank you.

what i meant was that i like mine.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 23, 2008)

think there are going to be any big trades between now and the trade deadline? Forsberg isn't returning this year, so Ottawa will have to look for someone else now. Hossa will be a huge acquisition if he goes anywhere, and Sundin and Campbell might be on the move. going to be pretty interesting.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm watching the Note pretty closely right now.  They are working on contract for 2 players, including Jackman.  If they don't think they can close the deal, not to mention to gap to make it into the playoffs, he is likely on his way out.  He'd be a great pickup for someone.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2008)

So I figured out part of my problem.  I'm too good of a cook for my own good.  

Made a batch of cookies for the family, and having a tough time resisting them.  They are basically oatmeal cookies with butterscotch chips.  Soft, chewy, great flavor.  Curse me!!!!


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2008)

Pylon said:


> So I figured out part of my problem.  I'm too good of a cook for my own good.
> 
> Made a batch of cookies for the family, and having a tough time resisting them.  They are basically oatmeal cookies with butterscotch chips.  Soft, chewy, great flavor.  Curse me!!!!



 

There - consider yourself cursed...


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2008)

cookies are our downfall Py


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2008)

Don't forget the Chinese food...it made an appearance today too...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2008)

Pylon, lookin Good in here my Friend, HD huh??? Good Stuff!!! Remember #'s are NOT the important thing here, Form, form and of course Form are the key here!!! Excellent read too I might add!!!

PS - I LOVE the jimmy legs, LOL!!!
Take care of you that way you can take care of others, keep your chin up and heart light my Friend!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 27, 2008)

Mmm, cookies and Chinese food . . . . . a man after my own heart 

Im not a good cook but i sometimes make shortbread with chocolate chips in. Well, it rarely has the chance to go properly cold before i eat it, that's for sure


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Pylon, lookin Good in here my Friend, HD huh??? Good Stuff!!! Remember #'s are NOT the important thing here, Form, form and of course Form are the key here!!! Excellent read too I might add!!!
> 
> PS - I LOVE the jimmy legs, LOL!!!
> Take care of you that way you can take care of others, keep your chin up and heart light my Friend!!!



Heya Arch!  How's tricks?

Yeah, scuffling a bit with things, but it will work out, I'm sure.  

Good to see you!  Hope all is well!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Mmm, cookies and Chinese food . . . . . a man after my own heart
> 
> Im not a good cook but i sometimes make shortbread with chocolate chips in. Well, it rarely has the chance to go properly cold before i eat it, that's for sure



Mmm...shortbread is my favorite cookie type.  Love the simplicity, the texture, everything!  

If only there weren't an ocean between us!  

So, how is the Chinese food over there?  What's your dish of choice?


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 28, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Mmm...shortbread is my favorite cookie type.  Love the simplicity, the texture, everything!
> 
> If only there weren't an ocean between us!
> 
> So, how is the Chinese food over there?  What's your dish of choice?



Mmm, i know. The most crumbly shortbread is my favourite, although you do end up wearing most of it 

The Chinese food here is really good actually. At home in Scotland, i live in a small village which has one Chinese family. Luckily for us they own a Chinese restaurant, and the food there is incredibly nice. Unfortunately for us it's also a eat-all-you-can for ??£15 type of place, so i tend to stuff my face until i have difficulty standing up and supporting my own weight 

In London we have Chinatown, which is full of Chinese people and Chinese restaurants so we are totally spoiled for choice. I love thai food too, cant' get enough of the stuff! Although you still manage to get the odd restaurant where all the dishes taste the same, not so nice. 

I guess my favourite Chinese food is Sweet and Sour Chicken with egg fried rice, Thai would have to be Thai Green Curry and Indian is definately Lamb Korma. What about yourself? I bet you can make all these nice dishes yourself huh?

Gawd, im starving now


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm a sucker for sesame chicken, but only from places that make it with a spicy garlic sauce.  (I don't care for the type in the super sweet gook.)  If I'm making it, I go for a simple stir fry or a pepper steak in teryaki sauce.  

I'm also a big fan of pad Thai.  Again, it's the simple stuff for me.  I'm so-so on Indian, but it's not nearly as common here as there.  (I am planning on making a shrimp curry tomorrow night, though.)


----------



## katt (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh crap... I knew I shouldn't visit this journal when I'm dieting..


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2008)

That'll teach ya.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 28, 2008)

I know! I just chowed down my tuna in two minutes flat.

And no, it didn't satisfy me at all


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, if it's _satisfaction_ you're looking for     .......




















....you're probably in the wrong place.


----------



## the other half (Feb 28, 2008)

*women-satisfied????* ya right.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm so hungry I could eat a horse...







seriously though Py, you sound like a monster in the kitchen. I wish I had your culinary talent!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2008)

All is well my Friend, Thank you!!! Keep at it and like you said it WILL work out!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 5, 2008)

how's everything Py?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2008)

the other half said:


> *women-satisfied????* ya right.



I think the word you're looking for is "oxymoron".


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2008)

Hope all is well BRother Pylon!!!


----------

